# ISIS Colchester : Part 33



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

yes yes yes i'm first!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

this is gonna be a lucky thread!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I love the excitement     and the positivity


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I bet u was just hanging around knowing that a new thread would b opening at any moment. Or have u got in with the moderators?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh Balls just did a long post on the other thread and lost it now


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> I bet u was just hanging around knowing that a new thread would b opening at any moment. Or have u got in with the moderators?


I can't reveal my secrets


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Why did I think u were the quiet 1!!!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hope it is lucky


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

it will be - i can feel it!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]                                  [/fly]


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

[fly]                [/fly]

You pinched the baby dust lol


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Right lets try again  

BHopes - Big hugs to you hun    It is such a difficult one that you are going through at the moment and i know exactly how you feel,  If your DH is anything like mine he just does not know what to do or what to say to help you feel better he probably feels pretty helpless and hates seeing you go through this,  I have often thought that i need to see the GP as i just don't think i will ever be truley happy until i get a family   I hope you feel better soon hun and remember if you wanna chat just let me know  

Rivka - Awww bless you hun    Please don't be nervous about Friday im sure the SW will be lovely (just like Rachel) and all your questions will be answered,  also what your doing is great hun not unkind at all you will be giving a child a loving safe home and you'll make great parents   

Em - Thanks for your post   

Shelley -      

I had done more personals but i lost the post   so i must go now
Big hugs to everyone
Lisa xx

Kitty - When do you test?  Hope you kept the pessary in a cold place today


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry dont think its going to be lucky for me      been bleeding alday it is now bright red and im clotting i phoned isis spoke to fiona im to carry on with the cyclogest and test but fiona said it not looking hope ful i knew that my self,my tummy is hurting so much      i was quite hopeful that this had worked but no such luck,well if this is defo the end then E/D is our next option i think,god this is all so hard and so unfair im gonna test thursday as i just want to be put out of misery and try to move on.thanks for all ur messages but i think it is really over.     

debs,sorry to cancel tomorrow nite just really dont feel up to it,cu soon hun.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello - it's seems like everybody on here need a biiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggg (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg)

Shelley - I dont know what to say - I'm here for you if you need me - and to Bhopes too.      

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - I'm so sorry darling, I was really hoping for some good news from you.    sometimes i just wish there was something we could do to change the outcomes of things


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Shelley, I'm so sorry to hear that.   I was praying so hard for your little bean to carry on fighting.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

so did i but its not looking good


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

oh shelley i don't know what to say. i'm so sorry.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry Shelley   

Love Jo  xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - So sorry hun      really thought it was going to be ok   love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Shell I'm so sorry, there's nothing I can say to make it better ... How I wish things were different


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Shelley, Im so sorry to hear your news.  I was feeling so positive about your little fighter bean.  I know nothing I can say will make you feel better but sending you lots   xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelley i'm so sorry i'm thinking of you    xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better, but just to let you know we are thinking of you and G.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley, hun, I'm so sorry.                         to you & your DH. 

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley -  i am so so sorry hunny       sending you the biggest hugs ever - thinking of you and G


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - you know i'm always here hun.      I'm so sorry to hear your news hun.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

i'm really sorry i haven't been posting but i'm trying not to look over the boards too much a you know what i'm like for looking up things i shouldn't. Thinking of you all and will be back posting again soon.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening,

sorry but this is going to be a me post,i was having a good day today but had to pop out,had to buy a test which really upset me as i cant see any point so got abit upset and driving home my mind wasnt on what i was doing,well we are having a dropped curb done at the mo so having to park across the road on the farm well as i was parking i had to reverse so i did and bang i have broken the back light and scracthed the car again,so this was the icing on the cake as i have been sitting in the garden sobbing my heart out and i now cant stop           i have been fine alday but now im falling apart the heart ache is never ending what is the point of me doing the cyclogest and doing a test,just cant see no end i want to move on and not get in such a state like this         just feel so sad rght now.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, the car was obviously the straw that broke the horse's back. The car does not matter, as long as you are okay that is all that matters. The car can be replaced but you can't. You are the most important thing to concentrate on at the moment so don't worry about anything else, especially a scratch and a broken light, they can easily be repaired. You are bound to be feeling so raw and upset at the moment, and everyone who has been through it can sympathise with you. You are grieving at the moment so let your tears flow, it may not make you feel any better but if you feel like crying then cry. We are all here for you as and when you are ready. Take care


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - so sorry to hear you are having a tough day, don't worry about the car, like julia says a little bit of damage is nothing as long as you are fine.  massive hugs to you both, this is such a difficult thing to deal with esp having to carry on as though there is some hope when you feel there is none.  cry all you like, its good to let it out rather than bottle it up


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I am so very sorry hon.  You will know from all the well wishes here that we are all here for you - we love you and are all so moved by this.    Please take time for both of you to grieve - it is really important. Could you go away for a holiday to have a break from it all? xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley. I hope you're ok after the bump - don't worry about the car at all. What a nasty thing on top of everything else.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - love ya loads hun and I'm at the end of the phone   don't worry about the stupid car, it doesn't matter. What matters is you xx you are greiving hun and you will cry...lots and lots I'm afraid....just let it out and remember we are all here to talk to in real life as well as on here. Take care and call anytime of day or night


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shelley I don't know what else to say because the others have said it all.    I know we've not met yet, but i'm always on the end of a phone too.

Love to u both xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

shelley i'm so sorry you're having such an awful time. My thoughts are with you and your dh


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Shelley -   like everyone said the car doesn't matter as long as you are all right. Don't blame you for getting upset, it's every little thing now will make you upset because you are so raw. I'm here if you'd like a chat or anything. In the meantime sending both of you massive   , you've been going through so much lately. Your love for each other will take you through this difficult time, take care of each other.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - thinking of you sweetheart -       and like everyone says, the car is not important darlin, you are - we are all here for you babe


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley, hun, I'm so sorry.  Everyone is right - you've really got to concentrate on yourself at the moment, you're the most important thing thing right now, especially to your DH & your families.  Do anything and everything that makes your life easier or makes you feel a little better.  When I'm really low and am stuck on the train with a great oaf next to me (not my DH  ) I have to really imagine hard that I'm wrapped up in cotton wool and that no one can get at me.  This is all so hard.                     

I'm off on Monday so if you wanted to meet up, I'm here. Sooty, anyone else want to meet for a cuppa?  Think we all deserve a fat cream cake   

  

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

B - blown u some bubbles hun, sorry I can't do more but its not good for my epilepsy lol

I'd like to meet for a cuppa, if I can manage to get to wherever.

Love Jo xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes - i have blown you some bubbles too     for 2009


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

well as u can all guess it was a BFN,i knew it was but it still hurts,i was in such a state lastnight it tock me ages to stop crying     but my dh was sooooo good,so today i have blitsed the house its so clean its shinning so that has taken my mind off things,then had a bath which was amazing i have missed having a bath,i phoned isis and we have our follow up on the 5th dec to see gidon and sarrah pallet as we need to talk about E/D.we are going to go away in january think back to ther maldives and just enjoy our selfs for a while,just hope i can hold it together on saturday as im back to work.thank u all so much for ur massages they mean alot.sorry for no personals just not up to it at the moment.lots oif love to u all.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shelley,
I'm so sorry for you, wish I could take the pain away,     

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   Going back to the Maldives where you had such a nice time with Greg is a great idea. Just get away from it all and focus on each other.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley -       i too think its a great idea to get you and Greg off for a holiday asap, in the mean time know we are here for you both........always  

I'm fed up today cos was hoping to get my blood results back and they may be back tomorrow or monday    dont think i can bare having to wait much longer as they are also testing my amh levels and i have convinced myself they are going to be crap   i was ok tuesday and wednesday but now i just want to know  

Will be back later


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - why dont' you chase them? They are much freer at this time of day so should be able to help.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - Big Hugs      I think a holiday is just the thing hun for you and Greg to get away and enjoy things and you had such a lovely time there before it will be just what you need   

Em - Don't worry hun i'm sure you tests will all come back just fine   

Lots of love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - i'm so sorry honey, part of me was still hoping that despite all the odds you were gonna surprise us with good news.  holiday sounds great, when will you go?

em - don't worry about the tests


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I really can't think of any words that convey my sadness for you Shell    

Lots of Love to you all, I'll catch up properly soon, still feeling pants  

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Shelley really sorry  Hope it's not too awful for you at work. I'm having very negative thoughts today, think af on it's way. I have no symptoms at all  My first client today showed me a photo of her 5 day old grandson. Don't really know how i held it together. I put on that hairdressers face and carried on. 
A hol would be a great idea. Take care of yourselves. xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Take care Kitty   got everything crossed for you


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me tonight...

Shelley - so sorry to hear your news     - I can't really add anything to what everyone else has said but I know we were all so hoping that things would work out for you this cycle. I think it is really good though you are being positive and thinking now about your future tx (that is what has always kept me going) and that you are going to concentrate on you and Greg for a while. 

Bhopes - sending you big hugs too hun    .  It is so hard when you find out about other people being pregnant when your cycle has ended unsuccessfully (for whatever reason).  It is a personal decision about taking medication to help, but I agree that it will not ultimately solve the problem which has caused you to feel down and we are all here for you to talk things through and I also think counselling can help if you feel you need it.  The nearest tube to ARGC is Regents Park so it is quite central and I am happy to come to meet up with you as once I am signed off work I should have plenty of spare time - hopefully should get started on my stimms by the end of next week and we can sort something out then.  Are you going to the meet next Saturday?

Rivka - I honestly can say none of the social workers I know are formal and stiff - I hope it goes well tomorrow     and that it will be a lovely understanding person who comes to see you.  I also would think that whatever the reason the child you will hopefully adopt is in care is because the child is in need of a loving home because their own parents can't look after them and I know that you and your DH will be wonderful parents.

Kitty - lots of     for your test date.  Try not to worry about not having any symptoms - it just seems to vary so much for different people.

Loui - I went out Tuesday lunchtime and had a look for you but saw lots of soldiers around the town hall and not you.  Hopefully will see you soon though.

Lisa - forgot to ask - how is your back doing now?

Emma - hope that you get your blood test results back soon but remember whatever they are it is only to help inform your treatment plan for your cycle so try not to worry (although I know that is easy to say).

Tricksy - hope you get better soon.

Not much news from me - AF arrived today but I still haven't had confirmation from the ARGC when my baseline scan and hysto is - hopefully they will let me know tomorrow as it is making things really akward with my work not knowing what is happening.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - lovely to hear from you. Sorry I didn't get to see you on Tues. Hope ARGC are more helpful tomorrow 

Kitty - I knowOTD is soon - as Rachel say's don't worry about no symptoms, every pregnancy is different  

tricksy - sorry to hear you are still not well  

Shelley - well done you for being positive, cleaning the house, planning the review, thinking of DE and planning your holiday. You are doing really, really well and we are all very proud of you.

Rivka - I'm really praying and wishing everything goes well tomorow. This is just one hurdle to go through to get your dream and I know you will pass it with flying colours  

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Kitty - fingers crossed for the next few days for you   

Rivka - goodluck for tomorrow, hope the SW visit goes well   

Julia - happy 21st for tomorrow     

Cleo - how are you doing honey?  still resting up plenty?

Tricksy - hope you are feeling better soon

Rachel - goodluck with this cycle...I'm sorry I have to admit that I can't remember whether you are any extra tx with ARGC or just doing a cycle with them while waiting for results or something  hope you get the date tomorrow for b/l and hysto

Loui - I still want to give you some money for help for heroes.....if i send a cheque who would i make it payable to?

one day till the weekend yay!!!

xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

little mo,hope u have a fantastic birthday tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your encouraging words. Got home from work to clean and tidy up the house this evening, I know the SW may not even look at the house much, but I had to do something to feel I'm 'preparing'. Will let you know how it goes.

Rachel - hope ARGC wil let you know your schedule tomorrow, and that you can get on with things quickly. Are you signed off work for stimming?

Little Mo - happy birthday!! Have a great day tomorrow. Have you seen the article about you?? It's really nice. If not I kept a copy for you, let me know if you need it.

Tricksy - hope you get better soon, this cold of yours is taking ages to clear  

Shelley - thinking about you loads, and like everyone said I think a holiday in a place you enjoyed in the past will be just the ticket for you and DH, just concentrate on the two of you and doing what you like for the time being, you will have more energy to think about future tx when you get back.

Loui - is your sister out of hospital already?

Cleo - are you getting any symptoms? 

Kitty - lots of    for test day.

Cathie - how are you?

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JULIA HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU......................have a great day hunny xxxxx

Rivka - good luck with the Social worker hun, try not to worry and just be yourself, it is you they are coming to see, and they will see how lovely you are  

Tricksy - hope you start to feel better soon  

Shelley - thinking of you  

Rachel - wishing you lots of       and       for this cycle for you sweetie  

Gotta fly -   everybody
Love Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy BIrthday Julia. Hope you have a fantabulous day.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167252.0

Rivka - good luck with the social worker. I'm sure you'll be fab and they'll want you on the course straight away.

Back in a bit.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Another 100 blown B

xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

i'm really sorry i haven't been posting but i've been getting myself into a right state this week and spent alot of it   and worrying. I've been for 3 set of bloods now (last one today) and everything is going fine but i am just so stressed about it all.

My SIL asked me to have my nephews (6 and  this wkend and i said yes. Then DH said he was working so i had to tell her no. She text again saying could we have them from saturday night so i said yes then DH said are you sure you want to as you're not feeling yourself. So then i started crying again    She's split up from my brother so i called him crying down the phone trying to explain that i would be letting her down again and he was really sweet. I've text her saying that i can't cope with having them but i feel like i'm lettng everyone down and being silly   as i keep mucking them around. She hasn't replied.

Sorry for the massive me post. Just feeling so emotional at the minute.

Julia- happy birthday hun.

Bhopes -      

Rivka - i hope today went well.

Love me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thank god its Friday ....... just a quickie from me as i'm out tonight at a party  

Julia -    Are you doing anything to celebrate today/tonight?  Have a good one  

Cleo - Awww hun don't be hard on yourself     I can totally understand how your feeling and that your worrying but this time is different sweetie and i't will all be fine,  Your SIL and brother will understand and your not letting anyone down its just an emotional time for you and you've got to do whats right for you at the moment - Big hugs   

Rivka - Good luck hun - you'll be fine  

Shelley -     

Hi to everyone else have a good weekend everyone
love Lisa xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

awwww Cleo hun, Don't worry about letting any1 down, just concentrate on urself. All ur hormones are all over at the moment. Take time for urself sweetie   

Rivka - hope all went well with the SW. 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -   you're not letting anyone down hun. After what happened last time it's completely understandable that your head is all over the place at the mo and you and dh need to just spend time together focussing on keeping yourself healthy. Great news that the bloods are still looking good. 

Rivka - hope today went ok. 

Bit knackered tonight. Did an early at work and still have choc to do as I wasn't productive enough on my days off. We've called off our market tomorrow though which is good as we have an old friend staying and dh will have time for a proper catch up.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all. Just got in from a really busy day in salon. Still not feeling very positive. Don't know i can wait til mon to test.


Little Mo happy birthday x

Rivka hope you got on ok today x

Cleo  Look after yourself x

Reikilisa Have fun tonight x

Shelley was thinking of you when i was at work today. It's so hard to keep a smile when you've been thru so much. Take care x

Bhopes  how you feeling? x

Love and hugs to everyone i've forgotten    

kittyx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

HI all,
just a quicky from me...

Julia     to you - hope you have a lovely day.

Cleo - so sorry you are feeling so worried about everything but this is completely understandable and I am sure your family will understand given what you have been through.  I hope after you scan you will be able to enjoy your pregnancy more  

Kitty - I thought you were testing today for some reason - I hope that Monday comes quickly for you  

Lisa - have a nice party  

Rivka - hope that it went well today   and the social worker wasn't too awful   !  I am pretty sure they would be looking at your house as they would need to assess the home environment so I don't think your tidying efforts would be in vain (not that it looked untidy when I was last round).

Debs - is it today you start downregging?  Good luck with that if it is.  I am now on a 'real' IVF cycle as they started down regging me on my monitoring cycle last week once they confirmed that I had ovulated (guess that is what confused you!).  The ARGC have found my NK cells are double what they should be and will be prescribing me steroids and/or IVIG during this cycle which will hopefully make the difference  

Hello to everyone else.  

I found out today that I go in for my baseline scan Monday and then if my blood tests have confirmed I am sufficiently 'down regged' I will be having the hysteroscopy on Tuesday - feeling a bit nearvous about that but it will be under sedation so hopefully not too painful.

Anyway better go -hope everyone has a nice weekend,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hunny, just look after yourself, please - don't worry about letting others down, nobody should be expecting anything from you at the moment - you need to look after you sweetie -  

Rachel - lots of positive vibes coming to you for this cycle hun                     

Rivka - hope today went ok hun  

Cath -   hope your weekend goes well

Lisa - have a great night out  

Shelley - sending you big hugs  

Little Moo Moo - how has your birthday been, what you up to? and what did you get?   

Tricksy - hope you are starting to feel better now  

Well Isis rung me this evening and they still dont have my amh levels back which i have been worrying about, but they have had my other bloods back and apparently my prolactin levels are high, 900? not sure what is 'normal' can anyone enlighten me about these cos all though i have done a little re-search and am a bit more aware of what prolactin does, i cant find what the level should be and how it may affect ivf - i was reassured that i should still be able to do a cycle but may need medication for this prolactin thingymewatchit!!! im so confuzzled, helppppppppppppppppp  

Sorry for the me post  
Love to all
Em xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry Em - I don't know about that - hope someone else can help xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Prolactin  Day 3  < 24 ng/ml  Increased prolactin levels can interfere with ovulation.  Some women with PCOS also have
                                                        hyperprolactinemia.

found this Em, hope it helps a bit.

Rachel - thanks for explaining i'm sorry i got so confused I should pay more attention   goodluck with the baseline and hysteroscopy next week.  I start DR tomorrow.

Kitty -     only a couple more days to go

Rivka - hope the SW visit went well

Cleo - everyone is right you have to put yourself first and if you are worrying and stressed then perhaps the last thing you need is your brothers kids to look after.  Hope the scan comes round quickly for you so you can relax and enjoy this pregnancy

lisa - have fun tonight!!

julia - hope you've had a great day

cath - have a nice weekend with your friend

love to all

xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rachel Hope next week all goes ok for you x

Piepig  good luck with your d r. x

Angel  it all sounds very confusing. Hope all goes well x 

   Kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - not sure if this will help...... Useful GP screening tests include basal prolactin, thyroid function tests, a careful drug history and exclusion of pregnancy. A prolactin level (normal range <400 mU/l) is mildly elevated (400 - 1000 mU/l)  so your not too abnormal  try not to worry, I'm sure that Isis will explain in more detail next week 

Julia - 

Happy Birthday hun, hope your having a good night

Rivka - Hope it went well today 

Cleo - Try not to worry hun and stop stressing about getting upset  its perfectly normal, especially after everything you've been through to get where you are now  

Kitty - Still got everything crossed for you  

Shelley - Hope your ok hun  

Cath - have a great weekend with your friends

Rachel - Good luck, fingers crossed this is your cycle  

Debs - are you starting today  

Jojo - How is Issac?? Is he still as clingy??

Lisa - Have a good time at your party tonight 

I think i've got everyone?? sorry if i've missed you 

I am feeling a bit better, still snotty and sneezy but not as bad. Still hanging onto this blinking cough though  I must be mad but I'm going to a show tomorrow, its going to be   I had a lesson this afternoon in the howling gale force winds and expected it to be horrendous but Cropi was fantastic and I reckon its the best lesson we've ever had so fingers crossed she is the same tomorrow!!

Lots of Love to everyone, have a great weekend

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening,

debs good luck tomorrow sorry i havent been more support for u,but im thinking of u sweetie.  

kitty,hun i really think everything is going to be good for u and ur going to get a BFP everything is really looking good.hope ur going to chill all weekend.  

cleo,hunny this is for u     everything is looking good ur bloods are a fantastic level i no u wont but pls hun try to relaxe,i hope that u feel sick soon.  love ya lots hun.

tricksy,hope ur ok.  

rachel,glad ur getting started again     

little mo,hope u have had a fab birthday hun. 

cath,hello sweetie,do u ever stop?how r things going with the shop?and have u had any more people view ur house?well hope ur ok would be lovely to see u its been so long.  

rivka,how did u get on? 

em,hi hun if i remember my amh results tock a while really hope its at a good level for u hun. 


hi everyone else,still dont no how im feeling,i feel empty i suppose,really wat to look forward but it all seems like such a long time to wait for everything to get started again,im really worried about working tomorrow dont want to get upset but donty no how im suppost to have a smile on my face and make out like im really happy.sorry to go on so many of u are happy dont want to bring u down.well im off now but dont want it to be tomorrow.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Shelley - i know how hard it is to try and pretend to be ok at work when your heart is breaking, especially in hairdressing too, we have to listen to the client and be cheerful and its soooooo hard to pretend - wishing you all the luck in the world sweetie - sending you big hugs      

Tricksy - you always know where to find the answers hun, and cheer me up, thank you    ps dont get too cold tomorrow hun, you need to wrap up and look after yourself still, and that wind is so very cold  

Debs - good luck for starting d/regging hunny - thanks for the info too  

See ya
Em x


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Rachel - good luck with the scan and the hysto. I'm glad they're giving you a sedation, I only had a local anasthetic for mine and it was quite uncomfortable, but with a sedation you won't feel a thing.

Em - sorry I don't know about prolactin, but if it's something you can get medicatios for than it should be okay I'm sure.

Tricksy - glad you had a good lesson, how is your cold?

Shelley -   it's hard to pretend everything is all right when it's not, thinking about you and hoping it will go ok-ish at work. I know it's hard for you to think about the future now, but hopefully your review will give you some better idea about your options.

Cleo - it's so understandable that you are worried after what you've been through, but this time is different, your blood tests are good and your scan will come soon to reasure you. You did the right thing not taking extra responsibility at this time, I'm sure your brother and SIL will understand as they both love you.

Debs - good luck for starting this cycle  

Cathie - enjoy the time with your friend, glad you are not going to work too hard as you have so many markets already.

Lisa - how are you?

The SW's visit was ok-ish, I think. She was not too formal and we talked for 2 hours while I didn't notice how the time flies, which is probably good. She said she has to come again (this will be Thursday 4/12) because she didn't finish all the questions she wanted to ask. I got quite nervous about this because after her visits she presents the case to her linemanager and only then they say if they want to continue with us. So I asked her if she could see any problems, she said 'nothing on the superficial level' (great  ) only that I need to get more childcare recent experience but that that's ok and we'll talk about it later. I didn't feel especially positive vibes from her so that was stressful ... but DH thinks that I'm oversensitive and that it went fine, so I guess he's right.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - it sounds like it went really well. Please don't worry sweetheart.

JULIA - HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Tricksy - good luck at the show

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - honey don't worry, i don't even need any support at the moment and you should be concentrating on you and greg  

Rivka - sounds like it went well, although I have to say I find it annoying that again the issue of having childcare experience has been raised like it was for Lisa, I know that adopting is hard and probably more tricky that having your own children but noone has to have childcare experience before getting pregnant and I just see it as another barrier introduced for people with fertility problems that noone else has to worry about. sorry rant over, it sounds like you are happy so far so hopefully things will continue as well on the next visit.

tricksy - don't get too cold today!!

well i had my first sniffs this morning and i had forgotten how foul it tastes..made DH laugh though  

love to all
xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Shelley       

Julia Happy Birthday!

Cleo - I know it is hard but try and enjoy!

Hi everyone else.

Sorry it is a me post, hardly pop on then all I do is moan  
I rang ISIS yesterday to ensure appointment with Gideon next Friday was OK and thought while on the phone I will say that I am still bleeding is this normal? Spoke to a nurse must be one of the newer ones as did not recognise the voice! She said wait while I speak to another nurse came, Gideon came on!!! He said to go to EPU   I said the levels were dropping sp surely a chem pg although bleeding was like when I had the ectopic earlier this year. I said about a pee stick as if neg then would just be a case of waiting and if this is positive I would look into it further guess what it is positive!!! Looks like I am now gonna waste hours in a hospital for the people there who have no understanding of IVF process for them to tell me what I know before they will scan me to see the problem - worked out would be 7 week 3 days today so if something in the tube they should see it aaaarrrrrhhhhh why can things not be simple!!!!!

Sorry   a confused and numb Spangle xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh Spangle honey I'm so sorry that you have to go through this   as if a chem wasn't bad enough now its looking possible ectopic, will ISIS not do a scan for you??


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Spangle -     so sorry to hear your news - I can't believe you have to go through this again - life is so unfair and I am thinking of you.  Hope though it wont be too long a wait at the EPU.

Rivka - try not to worry about the SW visit   - it sounds like it went fine to me and the sw was just being cautious about things - I also agree with Debs that the prerequisite to have childcare experience is unfair on those of us with IF problems as well - I also am not sure that it is taken into account how hard it can be for some people to be around young children when going through this, and also for many people it is not always easy to get regular child care experience anyway (like you I also live a way from my own family so sadly I don't get to spend huge amounts of time with my nephews and nieces).

Shelley - hope it goes OK in work today - one of the hardest things for me is going back to work after a failed cycle but I hope the day will go quickly for you   

Tricksy - good luck today in your show with Cropi  

Debs - fellow sniffer!  Can I ask is it me but I am always worried I have not sniffed enough up?  This sounds stupid I know but few times I have been tempted to have an extra sniff and I am quite worried about my scan on Monday that I won't be down regged enough.

Hello to everyone else.

Love to you all,

Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Brrrr isn't it cold 

How are we all? We are off to another party tonight in Chelmsford.......havent been to a party in ages then two in one weekend ...... its like waiting for a bus   Mind you don't know how long we'll last as Steve has MANFLU i mean a cold 

Spangle - I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this again its just heartbreaking and i really feel for you - sending you a big hug   

Rivka - I must have a rant too i totally agree with Debs and Rachel the whole system is so unfair on people with fertiity problems they said exactly the same to me and recommended that i start voluntary work in a school or nursery to get child care expirence as nieces and nephews which i look after doesn't count, It makes you feel like you have to jump through hoops when 'normal' people have no training to be a mum and dad. I know its all the rules and regs but its soooooooooooo frustrating after what all of us on here have already gone through already........right sorry rant over - I am glad it went well hun 

Tricksy - Hope you wrapped up nice and warm for the show together.........is tatters out there  hope your feeliing better soon.

Rachel - Good luck on Monday for your scan let me know how you get on - Will it be this Tuesday that you have the hysto - Will DH go with you?

Debs - Good luck with the sniffing hun - everything crossed for this cycle  

Kitty - Everything crossed for your test on Monday    

Em - Sorry hun i haven't got a clue about the prolactin - when is your consultation?

Shelley - Hope everything went ok today at work, that must be really hard for you being at work putting on a brave face with clients hope you got through it ok somehow  

Well i had better dash 
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel36 said:


> I am always worried I have not sniffed enough up? This sounds stupid I know but few times I have been tempted to have an extra sniff


am absolutely the same! I figure if i can taste it then it must be ok  I'm sure your scan will be fine monday xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all.

Just wanted to say hope shelley got on ok today. I know how awful it can be. Clients can be lovely but sometimes.........

I know i'm prob being a bit stupid but i don't really know what a chemical pregnancy is. Sorry to be dumb.

Spangle hope you're ok x

Rivka how annoying that loads of people have no childcare experience yet are allowed to pop them out will nilly. Good luck with it all x

Reikilisa enjoy party. Have fun x

Rachel and debs  Hope the sniffing going ok. x


Tricksy hope you're feeling better x

Little mo hope you had a nice b day x

Cleo  you resting up?x

Loui, Cath, Angel and bhopes hope you're all ok. x

Realy sorry if i've forgotten anyone. 

Having my usual sat night dose of strictly and x factor!

We were supposed to have friends sttaying this weeked but their daughter has chicken pox which i haven't had. Didn't want to chance it so we cancelled but i'm glad really cos wanted a quiet one with maybe a llitte xmas shopping tom ( can't get into it really

Have a nice eve all

Love and hugs  kittyx

And you sooty x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Kitty - a chemical pregnancy is a very early miscarriage, usually within days of a positive HPT.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Spangle - so sorry you're having to go through this  

Shelley - hope things were okay today and that people at work were understanding  

Rachel - I actually didn't think about it until you mentioned it but no, I don't think they are aware of the emotional difficulty for us about being with children ... DH and me talked about it today and agreed that although the SW said she realises we all have difficult journeies with IF, they actually make it more difficult for you in the process - we found talking about my m/cs rather upsetting, but the SW said she wanted to talk about it even more next time, and that we didn't really explain to her how we give each other emotional support   (I find it quite difficult to put it into words how exactly DH supports me, although DH is the most supportive bloke ever, it's so many small things and it's hard to put them into a narrative). Thanks for saying you think it went fine, I find it very stressful not to know what they are looking for and how they assess us.

Debs - I agree this is quite unfair, to be honest I don't mind getting some vchildcare experience as I think it'll make me better prepared, but we shouldn't be made to feel inadequate without this experience

Lisa - it's ridiculous that they said your nieces and nephews don't count!! I know you spend a lot of time with them and of course you're doing a brilliant job at it. At least this will be useful for you when you have your own kids with the help of the lovely Stepan  

Tricksy - hope the show went well, even in this freezing weather.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Spangle - I am so so sorry that your having to go through this yet again   When are you going to EPU? This is just so unfair, I hope that your as ok as you can be  

Shelley - How did you get on at work today??  

Cleo - Hope your having a good weekend hun  

Rivka - Its so hard isn't it and damn stupid that they want you to have child care experience, crickey some people have never even held a baby before they have their own   its so wrong

Kitty - I hope that your having a nice evening watching strictly and x factor. I love x factor and I love Alexandra, she is just amazing, I hope that Rachel goes tonight, I really don't like her very much. I don't like her attitude very much. Eughan was great as well

Debs - Did you start down regging today?? Hope that your having a good weekend  

Lisa - Hark at you hun, 2 parties in one weekend    Hope that your having a good night 

Rachel - try not to worry about the sniffing, I'm sure that your doing just fine and your baseline scan will go well on Monday   

Loui - How are you doing hun?? Have you spoken to hubby lately? I hope that its going ok for him  

Si is still quite poorly at the moment, bless him he took me to my show today but he was really rough and really didn't want to be there at all. I've really got to make an effort to get out with my trailer and practice on my own so he doesn't have to come with me, he can just come if he wants to. I did get on ok today, I came 3rd in my first test but only 9th in the second   Cropi decided that she would just start bucking and peeing around   not condusive with good marks   It was also bloody freezing and we were all frozen to the bone. My Mum came as well as usual and my Dad also popped down and saw me which was lovely. Not sure what I'm up to tomorrow, depending on the weather we might go out for a ride and a chill  If not I might just veg at home.

Hope that I havn't missed everyone and your all having a good weekend

Lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

- wow - it's freeeeeeezing!

Spangle - I'm so sorry to hear your news   . I'm hoping and   it isn't what you think and that everything is OK.

Rivka and Lisa - like everyone it makes me so very angry about needing child care experience. But, like you Rivka, I think it will bring more to the child(ren) you adopt and so it can't be a bad thing.

Rivka - I'm sure Rachel will explain it, but I think the SW wants to explore more of your grief and support mechanisms together. It will be hard but could you try to explain to her that DH holds your hand, cuddles you when you are sad, does things around the house to make you smile - I bet all these things will demonstrate how you look after each other.

Rachel - good luck this week. I'm off work for some of it, if DH is not around, would you like me to come and hold your hand with the hydro? I'd love to help if I can.

Shelley - how are you? I hope work was not too horrible for you?
  
Tricksy - well done for coming third - you must have a lovely rosette to proudly display at home. Sorry DH is still not recovered.

Cleo - how are you hun? 

Lots of love to you all,

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey it's brass monkeys out there. Dh took the girls out earlier and only ended up on a short walk as it started to blizzard a bit. Going to the shops wasn't pleasant either but at least it's done now and I can crack on with my chocs. 

Shelley - hope yesterday went ok for you. Going back to work after a bfn can be a mixed blessing. It's good to be doing something "normal" but it's so hard to not think about what you've been through. 

Spangle -   you poor thing. I hope you didn't have to wait too long at the EPU. It's not fair that you have to go through this again.  

Rivka - I'm sure the social workers were impressed, though it must be v hard for you to talk about the miscarriages etc. I'm with Debs and Lisa on it being unfair to demand that we all go out of our way to spend loads of time with children to prove we'll be good parents when the people who had these children and have left them in whatever state didn't need anything. Surely they could have some sort of scenario where they give you a day with a group of children and see how you interact with them. 

Tricksy- well done on the 3rd. Shame Cropi didn't behave for the second test. Hope Si is feeling better soon. 

Debs/Rachel - good luck with the d/r. Hope the taste isn't tooo bad. I used to worry about not taking enough, especially as I get a blocked nose really easily in winter, and relied on how bad the taste was to let me know if I'd done enough. Then had a pile of mintson the side!

Kitty - good luck for tomorrow. A quiet weekend sounds lovely.

Hello everyone else. Sorry I can't keep up, my fingers are freezing but I don't want to put the heating on as I'll be out in the choc kitchen soon so it will be a waste.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

gang!

Sorry I've not been on here for a couple of days - been away for DH's birthday  

Little Mo - happy birthday too!  Hope you had a lovely day x

Shelley - how you doing hun?  You're so brave to talk about moving on.  How was your day at work?    

Spangle - I'm so sorry, hope you're ok    

Tricksy - well done on coming 3rd x

Rivka - Glad your appointment went ok.  It seems so daft that they insist on childcare experience when in reality those without IF problems don't and they don't get all these checks and probing questions.  I think this journey is enough to prove the love & care we have.    

Rachel - glad your cycle is now well under way.  Hope your hysteroscopy goes ok.  I just got my date through which scares me a little.    My nearest tube is Holborn so perhaps we could meet near there? x

Kitty - hope you're ok hun.  You're right to stay away from chicken pox.  We're just catching up on the X-factor re-runs although I don't really watch it but am getting into it now - bit of a late starter me! x

Cleo - hope you're ok sweetie.  You're right you've really got to look after yourself at the mo - you're most important.  So keep wrapped up warm, lots of DVDs and snuggle up on your sofa x

Sooty - you ok hun? x

Piepig - hope you're ok too. x

Hello to everyone else!  Thanks for all the bubbles too - trying to get me my PMA!  

Am off tomorrow so if anyone fancied meeting up for a cuppa in the afternoon, perhaps we could meet up? 



Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry not been on much have had a sinking cold and still feel like ****.Spend a lot of time at night coughing.
Shelly hope you are ok sweetie    

Pie pig hope your sniffing is going ok

Bhope sorry wont make tomorrow as need to catch up with things as haven't done much for the last week.Plus dont wont to risk making you ill.Got to pop to asda for shopping but going to drag OH with me so he can help.Are you off any other day this week?or if not how about saturday morning?xx

Kitty what day do you test?xx

Little mo hope you had a lovely birthday xx

This weather today is horrible got a roast ion the go but think the sickness is kicking in as feel yuckky xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all, just a quick me post, sorry. Otd tom but thought prob be ok to test today! Dreamt last night of a pos test but alas in real life it wasn't. I got the clear blue test with the + or - and the - showed straight away so really not hopeful. Will test again in morn. Dh was quite supportive and a bit sad about it but i refuse to get upset until it's def over. Bit numb really.
Anyway, hope everyone ok and had nice weekend xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Kitty - I'm so sorry honey, but there is still time for it to change


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you think so?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

its not unheard of, until the witch shows there is always a chance, esp if it was a late implanter


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Kitty - oh, hun, so sorry.  I think Piepig is right that you can wait for a few days and test again and get a positive.  Keeping everything crossed for you x

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Kitty - so sorry to hear your news     - will hope for a late implanter   and thinking of you.

Debs - thanks for reassuring me about the sniffing!

Lisa/Loui - thanks ever so much both of you for your offers to come along with me to my hysto  - it really means a lot that you have said this. Provisionally if my scan/blood test is OK tomorrow they said my hysto will PROBABLY be Tuesday if not Wednesday -(a bit frustrating for me really not knowing as one of the things the ISIS is good at is giving out the schedules as being a total control freak I like to know what is going to happen when! and I have had to cancel something in work on Tuesday which I might not need to have done, but never mind).  It is obviously awkard for DH as well as he can't know when to book time off to come, but I have my Dad staying with me at the moment for a couple of weeks so he said he would come and escort me home after if Mike can't. I'm not too bothered about anyone being there with me at the time as it is under sedation so hopefully I won't remember much of it.  Thanks again though to both of you - you are lovely friends.

Rivka - I totally agree with Loui about what the social worker must have meant about how DH supports you but I guess it is a bit of a strange question if you are not clear about what they mean by this question.  I am sure she will take in to account that the whole interview would be quite nerve racking for you both especially as she has been asking about some really emotional stuff and that next time you see her you should be a little more prepared about the type of questions she wants to ask.

Tricksy - well done for coming 3rd yesterday and hope Si gets better soon.

Cath - hope all your choc cooking has warmed you up - we have lit our first fire of the year today as it is so cold.

Bhopes - Holborn Tube will be great - will sort out a date after tomorrow when they confirm I can start stimming.

Sooty - hope your cold goes soon.

Hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - i hope that tomorrow shows a different result hun   

Rachel - good luck tomorrow  

Just thought i would let you know dh and i are off to Little Hampton tomorrow until friday, the fireservice charity have a recuperation unit we are going to stay in, so wont be around for a while - got a stinking cold coming i think, so a little concerned about being away and unwell  

I will be thinking of you all
Love Em x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

have a good week em xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks Debs


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Loui - thanks for your tips, I also think this is what the SW meant, it's just that I find it difficult to go into details with a total stranger, but hey ho that's part and parcel of the process I guess.

Rachel - I think you are right that I would be better prepared next time, we talked about it with DH to try and understand why I foud it so difficult (we thought I'm the emotional one, but he found the interview easier actually). Hopefully now that I know what to expect it won't be so much of a shock. Good luck with the baseline scan tomorrow. It must be such a pain not to know when they'll do the hysto, but I'm glad your dad is there to support you. You may not need anyone with you there, but after a sedation you may be a bit woolly-headed so it's v good you wn't be coming home on your own.

Cathie - hope choc making went ok and that you managed to warm up afterwards.

Kitty - it does happen that testing early shows a false result, so I hope very much this is the case for you  

Em - enjoy your time away, and hope your cold is over soon so that you can enjoy your break

Tricksy - well done on coming 3rd!

Shelley - hope your first day at work was okay.

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Em

Dan comes from Littlehampton (W Sussex). It might b a bit windy but a walk along the seafront is nice and try Freds for fish and chips mmmmm  . Hope u have a nice time and ur cold stays away  

Love Jo xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Back now to do more personels

Rivka - I just want to wish u all the luck in the world for ur adoption journey   I'm sure once u have a little one with u all the worry about this stage will b forgotten.

Rachel - Hope all goes well with ur scan/bloods and that the hysto goes well too.

Kitty - Hope that its not showing postive because it was too early and that u get ur BFP when u next test  

Tricksy - well done hun on coming in 3rd. I wish I dared get on a horse but they scare me  

Cath - do u ever stop?? You always seem to b doing something  

Piepig - I sniffed aswell, try the tic-tac's when ur sniffing the taste isn't so bad then. I sometimes did extra sniffs   because I thought It hadn't sprayed enough but Isis said its because sometimes u have a more sensetive nostril and u notice it more. 

Bhopes - I can only get into Ipswich, I think we might have to move to Colchester so I can get to meet u all and meet up for coffees and stuff  

Spangle -   hope its not what it was b4.

Liz - Thanks for the txt, We'll do Asda if u want? I can't wait now, I'm like a big kid at xmas   not long now for xmas either   Hope u and Faith are well?

Lisa - How did the parties go? Has Steve gotten over his Manflu sorry I mean cold yet lol

Isaac is calling, sorry to those of u I have missed, Hope u are all well.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Hope you're all ok and fighting off the dreaded lurgy x

Sooty - not to worry hun, hope you're feeling better soon.  I see you're at ISIS on Friday, I'm there too in the morning so may bump into each other.  Shout at me if you see me, as I'm rubbish at recognising people x

Jo - Jo - Sorry about not meeting up.  Will arrange something more definite soon x

Em - hope you & your DH have a relaxing time away x

Kitty - how's you doung, hun?  

Right, best get with sorting things out here.

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

its sooo cold. Still not feeling emotionally stable!!    By next thursday i'm realy going to be going mad. I have severe mood swings and cry at the slightest thing. I can't concentrate on anything and i'm just feeling very scared all the time and can't relax. DH worked on saturday but had yesterday off. It really helps having him here as he keeps me calm. I've never felt like this before  

I have already told tricksy and shelley but i won't be coming on saturday night. 2 reasons really. One is i'm off sick and can't risk being seen, i don't think the kids would understand if they saw me. Also i just can't handle seeing lots of people at the moment.  I hope you understand and have a fab night. I really am sorry for missing it as was looking forward to it very much.

I'm really sorry i haven't been much of a FF recently but i am thinking of you all. For me this is the hardest part of all the tx i have had over the past 5yrs.

Shelley  - you know i'm always here for you hun. will pop over and see you this week if you're about?? Thursday is good for me.

Tricksy - 3rd hey?? well done you and Cropi. Was bloody freezing so i think  you did well just to go out in it. Thankyou for your texts and pm hun  

Kitty - i really hope today bought you better news hun. If you haven't started bleeding then its not over yet.

Bhopes - hope you're enjoying you're day off. What are you at ISIS for n friday hun??

Sooty - good luck for Friday hun, it seems like you have been waiting for so long. I don't know how you have managed to stay sane!!

Piepig - woohooo hun, you've started!!! here's to the first  (or 2nd as i can't remeber when rachel tests!!) BFP of 2009!!

Rachel - good luk this week hun. Will you be having IVIG?? i was reading about that this week.

Em - hope you have a lovely ime away hun and you feel better soon.

Spangle - you know i'm thinking of you hun. 

Lisa, JOJO, Liz,  Rivka, Loui, Julia, and everyone else a big hello.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - you will be missed   

jojo - thanks for the advice re:tictacs but I tried mints last time and to be honest i though the mint/synarel combination was even worse than the synarel alone  

love to all xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well thats me finished work for the rest of the week............yippppeeeeeeeee (not that i'm excited or nothing)  
Its Dh's birthday tomorrow but he still has manflu    Just had my niece and nephew over for birthday cake  

Cleo - Aww hun really sorry that i won't be seeing you on Saturday you will be missed but i understand how you feel and i would feel exactly the same and i think waiting for the first scan is even harder than the 2ww  - Big hugs to you   

Kitty - How are you   - Did you test again?  

Jo - Hi hun no Steve still has his manflu   but the parties were really good thanks especially the Saturday night one, Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday  

BHopes - Are you going on Saturday night? Is your appointment on Friday a consultation?

Em - Have a lovely break hun  

Take care all 
Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
no time for personals tonight I am afraid but just wanted to let you know my baseline was fine I got the go ahead to start my stimms tomorrow (will be on all kinds of meds I have never been on before and felt like a complete newby at this having my injection teach appointment with the nurse - Fostimon, Merional, Clexane etc) and am having my hysteroscopy in the morning - Loui and Lisa - you will be glad you are not coming with me as have to be there for 7.15 am which means the 5 .43 train from Colchester   - Luckily I will have a good sleep during the procedure I hope!  DH also thinks he will be able to get away from work to meet me after which is good as my Dad is staying home when my meds are delivered (Cleo - caught up with Fazeleys who seem really good).

Anyway back on again tomorrow,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel thats fab news, all systems go for tomorrow, hope the hysteroscopy goes ok


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Rachel, I'd be surprised if they let you go home if you don't have someone to meet you. You should have someone with you for 24hrs after sedation. Fingers crossed hubby can be there for you    

Sorry, no oommff for personals tonight   no reason just knackered!! really looking forward to Saturday night, its going to be great. I've got to confirm numbers on Wednesday....everyone else still ok 

Cleo - I totally understand your reasons for not coming, we'll get together before Christmas for sure.     loads and loads of hugs hun    

Shelley - Thinking about you a lot hun, hope your ok    

Lisa - glad you had a good weekend and glad you enjoyed your parties   really looking forward to seeing you on Saturday. 

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - hope everything went well this morning and you're now recovering nicely. What an early start though   

Lisa - fab that you're finished for the week. Have fun with Dh today. Hope he's recovered more from his manflu and that Town win for him later. 

Cleo -   I'm amazed you're able to even get out of bed with all that must begoing through your mind at the moment. Will keep   that the scan will show a lovely healthy bub(s) and that you'll soon be able to relax a bit more and enjoy being pregnant.

Hello everyone else. Just a quickie before I take the girls out for a walk. Really don't want to as it's sooooo cold out there but has to be done. Spent most of yesterday in the car driving in and out of London - reminds me why I never think of applying for jobs in London even though they're more interesting than what I do now. I was so knacked I was asleep by 9.15. Bliss!

If anyone is at a loose end this weekend there's a big food fair at Cressing Temple Barns. I have a couple of tickets spare if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Rachel - all systems gow now! Glad the scan was fine. Hope DH managed to meet you and that the hysto went fine and you're now relaxing after it. Fingers crossed all the new meds will make the difference  

Cleo -   don't blame you for being worried after what you've been through, thinking about you and   for a good scan to show you that everything is going well, you deserve to enjoy your pg. Will miss you on Saturday but of course you should do what makes you comfortable. Hope to see you after your scan sometime.

Lisa - enjoy your time off and happy birthday to DH. Hope he recovers soon from the cold.

Cathie - I'm the same about working in London, there are some exciting opportunities out there but I can't be bothered with the commuting, doing it for a few years was more than enough. We were thinking about popping in to Cressing - if we manage to get our act together this week and finally make list of what we need to get whom  Are you going to be there Saturday or Sunday? Would be nice to coincide.

Tricksy - hope you had a good nice sleep, you must be tired because of that lingering cold you had.

Shelley - hope you are ok?

Debs - how's d/regging going?

Kitty - did you test again?   Hoping it was a better result.

Jo - thanks for your comments hun   looking forward to finally meeting you on Saturday.

Em - hope you and DH are enjoying your break.

Loui - hope you are ok and reassured that DH is fine, it must be really hard for you all those months apart  

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello - 

Just a quick posting to say DH & I are still ok for Sat night.  Looking forward to it. x 

Be back on later.

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

thanks for all your good luck wishes today   .  I survived my early morning start though and the hysto was fine (a bit like a production line in there though - when i woke up there were 5 of us all laid out on hospital trolleys next to each other!   ) and the clinic rang me this afternoon to confirm that they didn't find any problems (ie no fibroids or anything which would delay tx) so I have got the go ahead to start stimms tonight which is a relief.  DH came and met me afterwards as he only works 20 mins away and then luckily my medication came early in the post so my Dad was able to meet me at Liverpool St and accompany me the rest of the way home.  I feel fine though - just a bit tired and also now bloated - the ARGC want you to drink 2.5 litres of water a day plus another litre of milk when stimming which is slightly more fluid than I am used to drinking!  Anyway back in tomorrow to start the daily blood tests but I think I can now relax for a couple of days (at least till my next scan!).

Cleo -   sorry to hear you are not coming on Saturday but it is completely understandable after what you have been through to feel like this I think  - what date is your scan booked for?  I really hope that will reassure you.  In answer to your question I am not sure if I need IVIG or not yet - they will tell me in a few days and are quite hard to pin down about when they will make a decision on this.

Tricksy - just to confirm DH and I are still coming on Saturday and are looking forward to it - can you remind me what time we have to be there for?

Cath - DH is always up for a food fare   so may try to pop along over the weekend - are you there both days?

Lisa - has Steve's man flu gone yet?  Hope he is feeling better for his b'day.

JoJo - I hadn't realised you were coming Saturday - looking forward to meeting you then.

Emma - hope you are having a nice break away with DH.  

Bhopes - looking forward to meeting you tomorrow.

Anyway better go - hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Rachel

Fab news and glad you got through your procedure today.  I have a good feeling for you  

Magic x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rachel glad it all went well today. Good luck with it all. x kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - glad it went well today. Good luck for the stimms. Dh will be at the fair for most of the weekend and I'm probably going to be there Saturday afternoon for a bit as he's going to the footie. 

Kitty- how are you?  

Debs - how's the d/r going? When do you start stimming?

Am feeling dreadful tonight. Feel like I'm burning up but can't get warm    Thankfully it didn't come on till I got the most important bits of choc done but it could put a spanner in the works for prep for the weekend. On the flip side, we got an e-mail from a journo asking for a pic to accompany a piece in Cosmopolitan early next year. No idea what it will be, though fairly sure it's just a small thing, but Cosmo is such a big mag it's hard not to get excited. Off to curl up in bed now. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening

rachel - glad to hear all went well today, not long till you'll be PUPO!!

cath - piece in cosmo sounds exciting! hope you are not too ill.

tricksy - i'm still on for sat...what time do i have to be there and how smartly dressed are people getting?

kitty - how are you?

Shelley - hope you are ok, not heard from you lately

cleo - not long now till this dreadful period of waiting is over  

DR going ok, still ages till stimming though   not even completed one week yet so 3+ weeks to go, ah well it'll be worth it hopefully


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just done a really long post and lost it    

Very abbreviated version now 

Rachel - I'm glad it went well today with no problems. I am really surprised the ARGC let you leave for a long journey home on your own, thank goodness your Dad could meet you at the other end. Fingers crossed for everything for you hun 

Cath - I so hope that you feel better tomorrow not worse  WOOHOO COSMO!!!!! you'll be charging to speak to us soon  

With regards to Banquet on Saturday night, the table is booked for 7.30pm. Si will probably wear jeans and a shirt and i'll be dressing up a little more. I've bought a new top/dress today and will probably wear it with leggings and knee high boots. Its going to be a really good night, can't wait. This is the menu for anyone who needs a reminder 

Additional Set Party Menu £22 per head

Banquet Mixed Hors D'ouevres
(Crispy Wrapped Prawns, Capital Spare Ribs, Seafood Spring Rolls,
Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed)
*******************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
******************
Sauteed King Prawns with Garlic & Chilli
Sizzling Beef in Black Bean Sauce
Chicken with Lemon Sauce
Sliced Pork with Cashew Nuts
Stir fried Mixed Vegetables
Special Yong Chow Fried Rice
Singapore Noodles​
Tricksy & hubby 
Lisa & hubby 
Rachel & hubby 
Shelley & hubby 
Julia & hubby 
Debs 
Bhopes & hubby 
Jo-Jo 
Liz 
Rivka & hubby​
Em - Can you and T come now

Julia - Do you and Gordon want a lift??

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Rachel - glad that the hysto went well and that they didn't find any problem, hurray! Good things DH and dad could meet you, you shouldn't be travelling across London on your own after such an ordeal. Good luck tomorrow for the blood tests.

Debs - d/regging is a pain, hope it's not giving you side effects, but as you say it will be worth it.

Cathie -   hope a good night's sleep sorts you out. Wow Cosmo!! How glamorous. I'm so curious to see the article.

Tricsky - brill that you're planning to dress up, I wanted to wear my favourite dress and wasn't sure how others will go, now I'll definitely wear it (otherwise I would only be remembered among us in geans and on my bike  ).

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm still coming as long as its ok with Liz. We might b a bit late, poor Liz has to work and is picking me up at 7.20, so we might not b there until 8. I'm so excited, please b gentle with me  

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Is this gonna be another name tag evening   as Jo won't know most of us


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

wish I was coming! Still it's not everyday grandad is 95! Hopefully come to next meet up. Update tom!

Love to all x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yum yum!  Can't wait til Sat  

Cleo - so sorry you're not going to be there Sat.  Will miss you but totally understand.  You look after yourself now & keep wrapped up warm hun x   

Shelley - how's you doing, hun? x   

Lisa - have a lovely rest of the week. It soooooooo nice to be off from work (which is why I can't wait til Crimbo - not for the pressies but for not getting up for work!!!) x

Cath - that's fab news about Cosmo.  Let us know which edition it'll be in so we can all take a peek! Hope you're feeling better today x

Kitty - you ok sweetie?     Hope you have a lovely time at your Grandad's  95th!

Sooty - you ok too?  You're very quiet at the mo x  

Piepig - glad DR is going ok.  My DR went on for a month nearly, it does drag but you'll be stimming before you know it    

Helloooooo to everyone else!

Am back at ISIS on Fri for a scan - check everything is ok.  Tad worrried that after EC that the fluid has moved on out to somewhere it shouldn't be   .  Just wondered whether anyone who has had a hysteroscopy (my DH keeps calling it a hysterectomy    !) without any sedation or a general?  I'm going in without any meds so wondered if I need someone with me?  I'm thinking I should just in case the news is bad?

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - good luck with your scan. You probably won't need someone with you but it's always nice to have someone there. Is your dh not around today? I'd offer to come with but I'm at work today.   

Kitty - 95 is a great age, that's going to be a big party then. Have fun. 

How's everyone else? 

Feeling much better today thanks. Think it's exhaustion from the Good Food show catching up with me as I've had 10-11 hours sleep 2 nights in a row now. Think the Cosmo thing will just be one of their pages of different things you can buy (probably valentines related as is Feb edition) with us as one of the things. Still massive for us though as advertising like that would normally cost thousands.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes what time you at the isis?I will be there at 1245.
Sorry not been about alot sickness has kicked in and all I seem to wait to do is hide under the duvet.Wont be able to do that next week when back to work xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Firstly, thank you all for the lovely birthday messages, cards and lovely flowers (Tricksy  ). They all meant to much to me. I had a nice birthday with some lovely pressies.

However, since turning 40 I have been ill! Firstly had a dodgy stomach on Sunday and have now developed a cold and finding it hard to move my neck. I am hoping to feel better by Saturday though  

Shelley, how are you? I am so sorry about the failed cycle, you have been so strong and positive throughout. I hope you can both pick yourselves up and think to the future. 

Cleo, sorry you are not coming on Saturday but hopefully you will be out and about soon when you have had some peace of mind with the scan. 

Jo, we will be gentle with you! Perhaps we should let you guess who we all are!

Rachel, glad the procedure went well, sounds like the men in your life were there to help you! 

Kitty, did you test again? Sorry to hear about the BFN. Sorry you won't be there either but you can't miss your grandad's 95th!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, but I feel like crap and just gonna go and lay down for a while. Cathie, I hope you don't feel this bad, there are some horrible things going round at the moment. I am looking forward to the article in Cosmo, you are doing so well! Will try and pop along and see you at the food fair (and purchase the lovely chocolate too of course!)

Speak to you all again soon xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening everyone

Had a really good week of work so far    Dh's birthday yesterday so we had a nice day out with a lovely lunch and today i've had my hair done and got loads of jobs done and tomorrow i'm off to see me Nan and Grandad in London.

How is everyone?

Little Mo - Good to hear from you i wondered what had happened to you since your 40th i thought you might have gone into hiding (as thats what i'll be doing in May  )  Did you go out anywhere for your birthday?  Hows the littleuns?  Sorry your not feeling very well hun theres loads of lurgees going around at the moment - hope your all better by Saturday.

Tricksy - Yes we're still ok for Saturday really looking forward to it - Hows your back is the pilates making a difference?  Mine is still bad that injectoin hasn't worked at all.

Cathie - Get you!  featuring in Cosmo let us know when your going to be in it so i can buy a copy - I'll try and get over to the food fayre but i am at my sisters on Sunday for dinner so i'm not sure if we'll get a chance.  Bit of a bummer with town losing yesterday Steve said it would have been the perfect end to a perfect day if they'd won - sorry you & DH arn't coming on Saturday i think Steve would be bending Matts ear about the tractor boys  

Kitty - Sorry we won't get to meet on Saturday but hope i'll see you on the next one - How are you did you re-test?

Jo - We;ll be gentle.........honest  

B- Looking forward to meeting you on Saturday and good luck for your appt on Friday

rachel - Really glad everything went ok and that Dh and your Dad were able to be with you as i was a bit worried that you were going to be on your own - Hope the stimms are going well - when are you next up there?

Debs- How are you getting on with the sniffing? How come you've got so long till you start stimming?

Rivka - Hows things hun?  Whens the next SW visit?

Shelley - Hope your ok  

Have i got everyone?    I can't scroll back and further and now i've got a bit lost  

Ta ta for now peeps
Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

reikilisa said:


> Debs- How are you getting on with the sniffing? How come you've got so long till you start stimming?


one word answer - christmas


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Bhope - real quick as late for work I had a hystroscopy without anything was not the most fun I have ever had but OK the worst bit was when they took a biopsey of the lining but that was over quick, good luck.

I am still testing positive on the pee stick although not bleeding now, clear Sunday small bleed Tues and now just a little discharge (sorry TMI) so confused as to how a level can go down and back up, have an appointment with Gideon tomorrow and he should scan me should know more then, will let you all know the outcome!

Cleo    

Shelley how are you?

Kitty how are you? 

How are the rest of you? Although not posting much thinking of you all  

Rachel good luck for next scan   

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle goodluck with Gideon tomorrow, hope the scan brings good news


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle -   good luck with your appt with Gidon tomorrow. I hope he can finally give some answers as to why this has happened, and what.  

Debs - that's a huge time to be d/r. Bleeping Xmas   How are you feeling with it?

Julia - how are you feeling today? Better I hope. 

B - I don't remember having anything other than a local for my hysteroscopy and didn't feel much, except the fluid coming out again which was disconcerting. It helped that Col Gen nurses had put a pic of George Clooney as Dr Ross above the bed so I was too busy staring at him to worry about what was going on below. 

Rachel - hope everything is going smoothly. 

Shelley - how are you? Hope being back at work isn't too difficult for you. 

Cleo - Is it today you have your scan? Will be thinking of you and   that there is a lovely healthy bubs there.

Hello everyone else. Hope you're all ok and not too busy or cold. I can't bring myself to go out to the chooclate kitchen as I don't have the heating sorted in there yet and I'm a complete woos. We found out more about the cosmo thing, it's in an article about who needs men when you can have.... and will be in the issue out 9th January. 

Now going to try to get hold of some friends from India. A couple of people I used to work with at Heathrow are posted in Mumbai, and the Oberoi is one of the places embassy staff go out, and short termers stay. My sis and I stayed there when we went for the weekend and it's shocking to think of what has happened out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Cathie - glad you're feeling better now, take care of yourself and don't work too hard for Cressing. Hope your friends in India are okay, what a worry  

Spangle - good luck with Gideon,   that you get good news.

B - I had a hysteroscopy with a local, it wasn't fun but not too bad either, hope you're goes well.

Lisa - glad you are having a nice time off work, can't wait to catch up with you on Sat. 

Rachel - hope all the blood tests are fine and that the commuting is not too much of a strain.

Hello everyone else - roll on the weekend! (well soon  )

Next SW visit is Thursday next week (4/12). I spoke to a chap I know, they adopted a couple of years ago, and he said I should be reassured because if they thought there was a problem with us they wouldn't be coming back, as they have limited resources. I didn't think about it that way ... So I'll just try to be better prepared and less stressed on Thursday next visit. After all I need to get used to this process now!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all!

Rachel - lovely to meet you yesterday.  Hope you got back ok and didn't suffer the train delays which we had in the evening    Got home too late so missed my course   was not a happy bunny with those there trains.  Hope you're doing ok. Let me know if you want to meet up again x

Cath - looking forward to Cosmo coming out, that's really great news.  Hope George is still up at CGH for me to swoon over!

Spangle - good luck for your appointment.  Hope Giddon can shed some light.  Are you having blood tests for the count?     that there's a positive result x

Sooty - I'm at ISIS first thing so will miss you   Shame I can't "work from home" tomorrow but I've said I'll come in, silly me.  Hope you're feeling better sweetie, think it's all good signs x

Little Mo - hope you're feeling better too.  There's lots of lurgies doing the rounds at the mo.  Sitting on the train last night, I think I was surrounded by them all   x

Cleo - hope you get on ok today hun x  Thinking of you x

Lisa - glad you're having a good few days. x

Rivka - glad you're next visit is booked.  I guess with this process it's step by step.  Thinking of you  

Loui/Shelley/Kitty - you all ok?

Thanks for all your advice on the hysteroscopy, it's not until mid Dec so some time to go yet.  Also depends if/when AF shows.  

Best get on, I've not done any work yet today  

TTFN

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

my scan isn't until next thursday but tink i will be going out of mymind by then. I don't have any symptoms (sore boobs come and go) and feeling really worried. DH wants me to hang out til next wk but i'm not sure i can.

love to all Cleo


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Cleo -   don't blame you for going  , it's a very stressful situation to be in. Can't you book an earlier scan just for peace of mind? Are you having your scan at ISIS? If so, I can't that they won't agree. It's extra money of course, but worth it. Thinking about you.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm going to try and catch up properly with you all this afternoon!! I've just been nipping on and off and keeping up to date with whats going on.....well I think so anyway!!

Spangle - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Do you think that there is any chance that this is a viable pregnancy?? I'm hoping and praying for you that it is hun  Did you go to the EPU??

Rivka - Try not to get yourself in a pickle about the SW coming next week. As you friend said they would not be coming back for a 2nd visit if they didn't like you 

Shelley - How are you doing hun?? so glad that you and Greg are still coming on Saturday night. I've got a big hug waiting for you  I hope that your ok and managing to cope with work? We need to have a proper catch up don't we 

Cleo - Why don't you see if you can get an earlier scan?? this stress can not be good for you, you are going out of your mind with worry and a scan can put your mind at rest. Give them a call this afternoon hun. Really going to miss you on Saturday night, maybe I can come round next week and have a cuppa with you after i've done Cropi

Bhopes - I had a general for my hysteroscopy  but then again I am a huge woos and I had mine done at the Oaks.....all extra money eh!! Good luck tomorrow, shame that you've got to go into work. Are you friends with any of us on ********?? at least that way you will have an idea of what we look like!! Really looking forward to meeting you, we are all normal honest  

Cath - Did you get hold of your friends?? I watched the news last night and could not believe what I was seeing  its terrible, and with whats going on in Bangkok as well its just mental  I will certainly be buying Cosmo in January, you must be so pleased. Fingers crossed it brings you lots of orders xxx

Debs - How is the d/r'ing going?? what a pain that Christmas gets in the way!!! hope your feeling ok?? What are you up to at Christmas?? Have you got anything nice planned??

Lisa - Sounds like your having a lovely time off, glad Steve had a good birthday  Really looking forward to seeing you again on Saturday night, its been wwwaaayyy too long, we never did get that meet up in inbetween did we I  really sorry  My Pilates is going well and last night I did more than before and to be honest my back did ache when I got home but I know exactly why! during some of the 'floating' your legs my back kept arching off of the floor as I was not using my stomach muscles enough (well I was trying they had had enough!!) and I obviously pulled it a bit BUT this morning its absolutley fine so I'll have to be a little careful and make sure it doesn't happen again. Poor you having that injection and its done bugger all  

Julia - Glad that you had a good birthday, sounds like you made it last!!! So sorry that you've been poorly since hitting forty (that rymed did you notice??!!) I'm still hanging onto this blinking cold, it just won't shift....its been over 2 weeks now  It has gone down onto my chest now and just won't go. I had to go to the docs on Tuesday as I came out in a rash all over and itched like mad and apparently I'm having an allergic reaction to something.......don't know what though  I was coughing in there and he said....still smoking then oooppppsss Maybe my New Years Resolution

Rachel - How are you feeling hun?? Hope that your all ok, did you start stimming last night?? what drugs are you on this time? it'll be interesting to see the different things they use. Really looking forward to seeing you on Saturday

Loiu - Are you ok?? Havn't seen you about for ages? Hope things are going well for you and you Help the Hero's is raising shedloads of money  How is hubby getting on??

Sooty - Are you at Isis tomorrow? back to work next week for you? do you have a strenuous job or can you wing it a bit? Fingers crossed for you, hope the sickness eases off soon

Kitty - Have a great night on Saturday night, 95 is a fantastic age. My Nan is 95 as well and she is so funny!!

Jojo - Finally we will meet on Saturday night, don't worry if your a bit late, we will wait!!

Liz - What a pain that you have to work on Saturday, just get there when you can.....we'll save you some food!!! Bring some pics of Faith, she has probably changed so much we wouldn't recognise her!!

Well I think that I have got everyone?? Sorry if I have missed anyone, it wasn't intentional!!

I'm not too bad, certainly getting better, still got the sniffles though and a hacking cough....driving me bloody nuts but hey ho, I've lost 4lb so I'm not complaining too much!!! When I had my hair cut on Tuesday we made my next appt and I then realised that it was only 8 weeks until we go on holiday WOOHOO can't wait   it is going to come round so quick with Christmas and everything coming up.

I'm almost done on the Christmas shopping as well, thank goodness for the internet! I have done all of my shopping so far online and had it delivered to work!!! It is so easy. I've only got 4 or 5 left to get and to be honest they are all horsey ones so a trip to Ingatestone will be all thats needed I reckon! I've still got to get for Si but he is easy this year as we are having a strict budget and god help him if he doesn't stick to it!!

Ok I had really better go as I'm at work and been doing this for ages in between stuff!!

Lots of Love to everyone and really looking forward to Saturday night

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I am not sure whether we will be able to make it on Saturday night .... James has come out in Chicken Pox today and I am feeling rough still. Do you need to know numbers now or can I decide nearer the time Tricksy? I really really REALLY want to come


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've confirmed numbers today but if you can't make it at the last minute then     This coldy/fluey virus is really horrid. I hope you feel better soon hun   Poor little James having chickenpox, I hope he's not too poorly with it


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been wondering if I have anything related to the chicken pox as I have had a neck ache and headache for a few days - which apparently could be early symptoms of shingles, I blimmin hope not!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Little Mo - Awww hun poor you    Hope you haven't got shingles,  One of the signs is a real sore to the touch on your body somewhere my MIL has had it a few times and couldn't even bear putting her bra on it was so sore - Hope you haven't got it have you had chicken pox?  Hope James feels better soon too 

Tricksy - What the hell is 'floating' your legs  , are you in the main group class now? looking forward to seeing you on Saturday night your right it has been faaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr too long    If your ever passing through Witham way your always welcome to cuppa  

Cath - The cosmo article sounds fab can't wait to see it i will definately get a copy

Debs - Ohh wat a bummer about Christmas holding up your treatment..........how inconsiderate  

Cleo - I agree with everyone else hun about the scan i'm sure if you have it done early it will put your mind at rest and ease your worries hun, you must be going through hell with worry hun big hugs   

Rachel - Hope your getting on ok with your stimming - Were you up in London again today?

Bhopes,Jo, Shelley,Rivka & Kitty - Hi girls hope your all doing ok  

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Yes a real pain working booked it off months ago then manager messed up rota and now can't get cover. Hope to be there by 8. Is it hard to find and is there a carpark there don't no colchester at all. Help!!!!!!!!!!

Cleo:
On having a scan not sure how many weeks you are but if before 7w would advise against it as like when I had my first scan and there was no heartbeat had to wait another 10 days for another scan which could cause you more stress. I was 5w6d. Try and hang in there I didn't get any symtoms till about 8w everyone is different remember. I'm sure all is well. xxx

Can't wait to see you all saturday and will def bring pictures of Faith.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Liz - the chinese is dead easy to find. Come down the A12 and come off at junction 26 for the A1124 (Halstead) & B1408. At the roundabout take the first exit, then get in the right hand lane and at the roundabout turn right, next roundabout go straight across, next roundabout turn right and you'll then be on the B1408 London Road, Banquet is about a mile down the road. You will go past a Mercedes dealer on your left and after a little while you will see on your right a Garden Centre, Wyevales. Turn into their carpark and there is a pub there as well on your left. Turn left immediatley after the pub and you will see Banquet in front of you. There is loads of parking. If you have a sat nav the postcode is CO3 8LT. Its only 5 mins from the A12, if you get lost just ring me xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Little Mo -   oh, I do hope you get better soon, poor you and James both down with something - loads of people have some bug around, I can see it at work, so many people off sick. Would be great if you felt better by tomorrow, we'll miss you otherwise.

Lisa - is your back still troubling you?   What a pain that the injection didn't help. Are they suggesting something else.

Cleo - hope you are all right, I can see Liz's point about it may be early ... Can ISIS advise you?   that everything is fine this time.

Rachel - hope all the tests went ok.

Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow night!!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. i called ISIS and spoke to Julie and she said i could come in for another blood test but they wouldn't scan me as they like ken to do and its best if i'm 7 weeks as they know exactly what they should see. It makes sense but i'm crying all the time. I declined the blood test as know it won't tell me anything. I suspect it would come back high and it can still rise even after somethings gone wrong.

I really am getting myself into a state, i just wish i felt more symptoms instead of losing them. Dh has been great but its putting a strain on us as i'm a wreck and he just doesn't know what to say. 
Love cleo xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cleo - honey, please try not to worry.  I'm sure everything is fine.  I've read countless webpages where ladies have no symptoms at all, especially in the early weeks.  It makes sense that ISIS want to scan at that time.  Big hugs to you & DH xxx                      

Little Mo - oh my, hope you & little one feel better soon.  I had shingles once but don't remember any symptoms other than a rash but I was a teen at the time.  Hope you can come on Sat x  

Went for my scan today and not sure how I feel about it tbh.  No more fluid in uterus but there was fluid in the abdominal cavity.  Ken thought it might be because I had just ovulated.  My lining though was quite low 6.6 and I'm on day 17 so I'm not sure what that means.  Ken did say it's not low like 2 or 3 but I realised that it should perhaps be more than what I've got.   Perhaps that's the problem after all.

One thing I wanted to ask you guys - do you know whether IVF has VAT?  That is should the price come down next month?  I'm not sure whether IVF is taxable like that?  

See you all tomorrow eve,

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone just a quick one to let you know scan went well we have one healthy heartbeat.It's measuring a 17.6mm and they say i'm 8 weeks and 3 days give or take 5 days either way.Saw the heartbea and we were so over whelmed xx

Cleo sorry to hear your feeling so down.When is your scan?I'm sure your symptoms will kick in soon for you.Did you say you are off work at the mo.I've just been told by work they wont have a job for me to do for another 2 weeks.It's so hard when we have all this time on our hands as well xx

Bhopes have they told you were you go from here?It would be lovely for you to get a couple of snow babies on board xx

Little mo sorry you are feeling ill.I've never had it but it must make you feel horrid xx

Pie pig Hope your sniffing is going okxx

Shelly how are you hunnie hope you are ok?Have you thought any more about going away?xx

Tricksy/Kitty/rivka/Rachel/cath and lisa hope you are all well.Also hope you all have a lovely time tomorrow night xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Sooty - that's great news!  Do you know when you're due date is?  You'll have to get yourself a little ticker at the bottom to count down    Hope your work sorts itself out soon and make the most of being off with lovely long lie ins in the morning  

Don't know what we can do as yet.  Got to wait for hysteroscopy now... and I'm too impatient.  Just want my embies home in the warm and to be PUPO  

Have a good weekend and keep on resting.

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ladies 

Its taken me ages to catch up with all your posts, so will do my best to reply to most of you!  

Bhopes - not sue what to say to you hun cos dont understand all that you have been told today, but wanted to send you a hug anyway  

Sooty - fantastic news on your scan , you must be starting to relax now x

Cleo - oh darlin, im so sorry you are getting yourself so worked up about this, its totally understandable but hun please please try not to worry so much, i know its easier said than done but you must somehow try not to analise things so much and remember you are pregnant and im certain that things will work out for you my lovely - sending you loads of hugs babe          

Rivka - hope you are ok and not worrying too much sweetie - we all see and know how lovely you are, the s/w will see that too and know you will make a great mummy   

Liz - hope you enjoy the meal tomorrow hun and hope you are all well xx

Jojo- hope you enjoy it too and arent too nervous meeting everyone - you will be fine hunny   ps had some chips from Freds...............yummy  

Lisa - hope you are ok hun xx

Tricksy - sorry you are still struggling with your cold, T and i wont be coming tomorrow hun cos its the Firemans Ball and after our 'cheap' week away curtosey of the Fireservice its the least we can do to be there to support it, hope you have a fab night  

Little Mo - poor James with chicken pox and poor you too, sending you positive vibes so you feel better soon      

Piepig - glad your d/regging is getting of to a good start x

Rachel - hope your stimming is going ok hunny xx

Shelley - thanks for your pm and you are welcome my lovely, just sorry it made you cry   

Right - quick update on me, we have had a lovely time away but had the worry of waiting for my amh results and not knowing what was going on with the prolactin. Anyway rung ISIS on weds and got amh back, 18.46 which is good apparently so that was one thing less to worry about but still wasnt being told what was the query on the prolactin. So on the way back today dh said why dont we pop into ISIS as we were passing cos i was starting to get myself into a right state cos still nobody had rung me. I went in and was seen by the nurse, (if anyone was there around 1pm i was the blubbering idiot   ) and she said that Gidon would speak to me if i wanted to help explain things, and bless him, he was my hero today cos he took the time to explain exactly what it all means and saw that i was in a real state. He said he was concerned its a little high cos apparently in pregnancy high prolactin levels can cause eyesite problems and headaches which is not good, so basically i have to go to my GP and get my Prolactin tested again and Gidon said if it comes back over 700 again it may need to be looked into further - phew, hope some of that makes sense to you - i must say i just felt soooooo much better after seeing him.

Right, i best be off, been writing this for yonks   love to everyone else and hope you all have a fab evening tomorrow - sorry we wont be there
Love Em x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Em - How you doing?  How was your week away?  Sorry we won't be seeing you tomorrow night - you will be missed  

Cleo - Awww hun i'm really feeling it for you I know how hard it is but please try not to worry loads of ladies don't get symptoms and everyone is so different your numbers are good and try to stay positive with that i know you are scared cos of what happened last time and i know i would feel the same and i just hope that the next week goes quickly then you can feel more confident when you see that precious heartbeat - Big hugs hun   

Sooty - Glad your scan went well and you saw that precious heartbeat    Sorry we won't get to meet you tomorrow night

Little Mo - How are you feeling hunny any better?

Rivka - Yeah my back is still bothering me been better this week as i've been of work and the jab made no difference i've got my followup in January so we'll see what they come up with then 

Right better shoot - Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow night and for those who can't make it you'll all be missed  

Lisa x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I've just written down the directions word for word, so if we get lost it will all b Tricksy fault   

See u all tonight


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Cath, did you manage to track down your friends in Mumbai? How scary it must have been for everyone there. It is awful to think such things are happening.

I don't think we are going to be able to come this evening   I am still feeling full of cold (although thankfully don't think it is anything worse than that) but have a persistent headache that I have not been able to shift, even with an extra early night last night. Also as James has chicken pox I don't really want to go out and leave him as he is feeling a bit sorry for himself at the moment, and can't ask my mum to babysit as she is having chemotherapy as her immune system is low so she has been advised to steer clear of things like that. I am totally gutted as I would have loved to have seen you all and met Jo, but I hope there will be other times. (good luck Jo  ).

Have a lovely evening. If anyone is taking pics can they put them on ********? I HATE missing out!! xxx

Will be back later to do personals - probably this evening when I am sitting in doing nothing, thinking of you all having fun!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> I've just written down the directions word for word, so if we get lost it will all b Tricksy fault
> 
> See u all tonight


   Lets hope i've got it right  

Julia - What a shame your not coming, I totally understand though   We'll miss you lots  

Hope everyone else is ok?? I was up early and down the yard by 7 this morning. I went out for a lovely ride, met up with a friend and yacked our way around the countryside for 2 hours  it was lovely. Just waiting for my Dad to come round so that we can have some brunch, i've blinking starving!!!

Really looking forward to seeing you all tonight

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -    So sorry this is stressing you out so much. It must be so frustrating to just have to wait until the scan to be sure that everything is ok. If you want to take your mind off things I'm off Tues and WEds if you want to come over. 

Julia - sorry you're still not well. How is James doing? 

Thanks for asking about my friends, I finally heard last night that all the Embassy staff are ok, and that the Oberoi is, thankfully, no longer the hotel they use. It's a big relief as the news coming out of there is so dreadful. I have such good memories of my stay at the Oberoi, and we went to lunch at the Taj, that it's hard to think of it as the scene of so much horror. 

Shelley - how are you?  

Spangle - how did you get on with Gidon?

Hello everyone else. I'll come back later for proper personals but have to dash to the market to see dh before he goes to footie.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you all for a lovely evening. I really enjoyed myself, its so good to put faces to names.

Cath - chocolate next time please  

Tricksy - Still can't find my nail lol Thanks for organising this evening.

Debs - hope the hormones settle soon  

Rivka - Good luck hun and remember what I said  

Liz - Thank you again  

Sorry I didn't meet all of u, hopefully we can arrange something in Ipswich, coffee or lunch maybe.

Nite all

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Mornin' All,

Just wanted to pop on quickly to say thank you all for a lovely evening last night. We really enjoyed ourselves and it was good to meet you all. x

Tricksy - thanks for organising it all. The food was was so scrummy! DH & I will definitely go back there x

Lisa - lovely to meet you. Hope you both got back ok. Here's the link to the puppies we talked about - not sure what breed they are: http://cdn1.ustream.tv/swf/4/viewer.45.swf?cid=317016 They don't normally wake up til late afternoon/evening our time. x

Rachel - Hope you get on ok today and that the trains behave themselves. Give us a shout if you want to meet for a cuppa or lunch in London 

Rivka - lovely to meet you last night. Hope we can meet up again sometime x

Cath - Glad you could make it last night. Hope your day at Cressing goes well today 

Shelley - lovely to see you again last night. Hope you & DH got back ok. Have you thought anymore about going on holiday? Hope your day goes ok today sweetie  x

Jo-Jo/Liz, lovely to meet you both. Hope you got back ok - must have been a long drive. Hope to meet up again soon x

Piepig - hope you got home ok too and that you feel better soon   

Hope we can all meet up again soon. 

 to everyone x

Bx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

JoJo - noted   Lovely to meet you. 

Tricksy - thanks again for organising last night and for the lift. I had a fab time. 

Rachel - hope getting up this morning wasn't too hard. 

Shelley - great to see you last night. You've been missed on here.  

Cleo - sorry you couldn't make it last night. You were missed loads.  

Bhopes - nice to meet you and put a face to a name. 

Great to see everyone else as well. 

Em - hope your fire do was good. 

Loui - ditto your do last night. 

We were talking last night about having a choc party round at mine (bit messy but you get to make and eat lots of choc). Dates are getting a bit tight now so the 17th was suggested instead of going to the pub the following day. Anyone interested? If you can let me know so I can send directions etc. And can also start a food list.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for a lovely evening last night (and special thanks to Tricksy for organising it all  ), both me and DH had a great time  

Jo - good to finally meet you hun, makes such a difference. I keep thinking about the lovely things you said to me, thanks a million  

Cathie - lovely to see you at the market and last night, we got so much chocs and luckily not all of it is for gifts   Hope the house viewings pick up in the new year

Lisa - brilliant to see you and DH, don't blame you for being up and down as it's a long wait, but hopefully your appt will be here in no time with Crimbo and eveything, and I have a v good feeling about you

Shelley - so good to see you and DH, you are coping really well because I know you've been really through such hard times lately. Well done for thinking about options for the future. We'll talk about if we can help about the appt after you've done your consultations and see what the options ae, right  

Tricksy - great to catch up with you hun, we should definitely arrange something later on. You looked lovely, so I hope you didn't mind the silly thing I said about your dress/top, I only realised what it might have sounded like later on so was too embarrased to apologise  

Debs - so good to catch up with you, hope d/regging continues to be bearable and lots of   for the outcome

Bhope - lovely to meet you finally and put face to the name. 

Liz - how good to see you and thanbns for bringing Faith's photos, she's such a cutie.

Rachel - good to see you both, hope that you get no more blunders with the mail - it's stressful enough as it is to have to go there every day   but the main thing I hope it's all worth it and you'll get the great result you and DH deserve  

Cleo - we missed you   take care and you know where I am if you want a chat or anything   remember that you ARE pg and everything will be all right  

Sooty - brilliant news! this must have been so reassuring.

Loui - pity we missed you but hoped you enjoyed your work do.

Em - I do understand why you had to go to taht ball, hope it was great fun. We missed you   hope to see you next time. Is DH's back all right?

Julia - we missed you too! Is your headache easing now? It must be difficult with mum's tx and James' chichen pox   hope your mum is taking it well and that it'll be what will sort her out   

Phew. I hope I got everyone now ... Going for a quick run, haven't been for ages as the weather's so foul. 

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

We had a great time last night thanks everyone, the food was great and so was the company  
By the way the photos are on ******** if anyone fancies a look  

Tricksy - A big thank you for organising the evening,  the chinese was fab and i'd deffo like to go back there again sorry i didn't really get to have a good catch up with you last night   but it was great to see you and DH, i meant to ask do you think the pilates is helping you?

Bhopes - It was lovely to meet you and DH and its great to put a face to a post  thanks for that link ahhhhhh there so cute i will let you have that other website so you can have a look,  Are you on ******** hun as i've put photos of last night on - if you are pm me your name so you can see them.

Shelley - Lovely to see you and DH   and it was nice to speak to you and DH about egg donation thank Greg as what he said really made sense , I'll pm you Stepans email so you can chase him up hun 

Debs - Lovely to see you its been ages, your hair looks lovely!  Hope the sniffings not getting you down too much and you got home safely last night

Rachel - Good luck today hun on the trains hope its only one visit today   Great to see you both last night  

Cath - So glad you could make it in the end hun and really looking forward to the choccy night - Is there footie on that night as Steve and Matt might want to go to that if he's about?

Rivka - Lovely to see you and DH, Awww thanks for saying you have a good feeling for me   i'm so up and down and i want to be positive but trying to protect myself at the same time from that awful feeling 'what if it doesnt',  that necklace i had on did come from accessorise i checked this morning for you but i got it last year.

Liz - Lovely to see you again its been ages and looking at your photos of Faith it really does show how long its been  

Jo - Great to finally meet you last night and hope we will see you again soon, hope Issac wasn't missing you too much last night 

Em - How did your firemans ball go?  Hope you had fun - but you were missed last night  

Julia - How are you feeling?  Hows James doing - do you have to be careful about Alex catching it?  sorry you couldn't make if last ngiht we all missed you.

Cleo - How are you hun?  We missed you too last night    Hope that this week flies to Thursday for you  

I am off to my sisters this afternoon for a thrashing on her Wii - never played before  

Speak soon
lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

lovely to see most of you last night - DH and I really enjoyed it.

Tricksy - I don't think thanked you last night for organising everything but it was really appreciated and a good choice of venue so a big well done to you!

Cleo - I hope your scan comes around soon    .  However, although I do remember Sam2007 saying she had very different pregnancy symptoms with her second baby so I really hope all will be well and am thinking of you hun.

Cath - forgot to say yesterday that is great news about your forthcoming feature in Cosmo!  Glad your friends in Mumbai are OK too and count me in for the 17th.

Julia - sorry you couldn't make it yesterday and that you have been so unwell since your birthday - hope turning 40 gets a bit better for you soon!  How is little James bearing up with his chicken pox?

Debs - thanks for changing seats for DH yesterday - I don't think he would have wanted to sit on a different table from me but that was really nice of you.  Shame it is going to be so long before you can start your stimms too.

Spangle - hope your appointment with Gidon went ok this week    

Sooty - brilliant news on your scan, although sorry to hear your news about work - hope it picks up soon for you.

Emma - hope your fireman's ball went well and that is great news about your AMH and the fact that Gidon has reassured you about the prolactin levels.  When do you have to get that tested again by your GP?

JoJo/Liz - lovely to meet you both last night.

Rivka - I've been trying to work myself up to a run since I got home, but it is not too tempting out there today is it!  Good luck for your next SW appointment this week if I don't post before then    

Lisa - enjoy the Wii - my sister has one too and it is good fun!

Loui - you've been quiet lately - how is your sister doing as well?

Bhopes - will try to look out for you on the trains this week and hopefully see you soon.

Well a quick update from me for those of you I didn't see last night.  So far things have been going Ok and the journey into London for my daily blood tests hasn't been too bad. Within two days the ARGC put me up to the maximum dose of stimms (two different injections of Fostimon and Merional - the doses alternate each day depending on the blood test results) plus clomid as well as all the stuff I need to help with the immune problem (steroids, clexane, asprin) so I have decided that if I don't get pregnant after this it is never going to happen (at least with my own eggs) and feel sure they are trying absolutely everything for me.  My first scan (day 3) went OK too showing 3-4 follies on each side which isn't too bad for me either at this stage.  The only hic up was yesterday when royal mail messed up (I think I used stronger words at the time   ) and delivered all my meds from Fazeleys to the depot in Cambridge instead of my home address despite the next day Saturday guarantee being paid for which meant that I had to travel back into London twice to get what I needed for the weekend at the extortionate ARGC prices - anyway the result was one very hormonal and tearful person for a few hours, but have destressed now fortunately.

Anyway will try and get back on later in the week - have my Dad staying till Wednesday so probably after that,
Hello to everyone I have missed,
lots of love, 
Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

just a quick onew from me as im knackerd .

tricksy,thanks for organizing lastnight me and greg had a lovely evening,and gregt says to say thanks to si as he was able to have a good chat made him feel alot better.and u looksd fab.  

cleo,hun u was missed lastnite really hope ur okn and i will try to get over tro u in the week.  

lisa,it was grate to talk to u lastnite thank u seems like we have the same feelings about E/D ,but the boys where right in what they were saying they can speak sense sometimes,im sure we will talk some more about it.thanks for ur pm.  

jo.lovey to meet u soory we didnt get to chat though. 

liz,lovely to see u lastnite and omg look amazing u have lost so much weight soory we didnt get to chat and i didnt see any photos of faith   but hopefully see u again soon.  

sorry but i need to have a little sleep hi everyone else i will catch up soon.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lots of yacking and personals gone on today!!! 

We too had a great night last night, thank you everyone for all of your thanks    I'm glad it went well, wish I'd realised earlier that the huge tv was for a kareoke machine!!  Photos on ******** now! 

It was so lovely to see everyone, it food was gorgeous as was the company   Everyone who couldn't go you were really missed, I think we should make it an annual event  

Shelley - you looked stunning and I think that Greg led Si astray!! he was slightly sozzled    You are coping so well, try not to fret too much, your time will come soon and all of this pain will be a distant memory  

Cath - Si says thank you for the chocolate....not too much left now   I realised after we had dropped you off that i've driven past your house before. When they closed the bridge further up (end of your lane going the way I was and turn left) I sort of ignored the signs hoping it was still open and it wasn't   I decided to go down your road to see where it went!! It was great to see you and I'd love to come on 17th. Can I bring something non perishable as I'll be at work all day, straight to Pilates and then straight onto you

Rivka - Don't be daft you didn't offend me at all. I know that the dress was hardly a dress, it was about covered my ****    it was ok with leggings but not sure i'd be brave enough to wear it without them!! It was great to meet your hubby too 

Debs - You looked gorgeous, I really loved your dress and your hair is lovely. I know that your having more side effects this time around but you look fab, it was great to see you again  

Rachel - you seem really upbeat about this cycle, I've got absolutley everything crossed for you. ARGC certainly seem to be on the case and ensuring that you get the best possible chance of getting your bfp    

Bhopes - It was so lovely to finally meet you. pm me your surname so I can find you on ********. It was lovely to meet your dh too   We'll make sure we get more time to talk next time round  

Lisa - Yet again we didn't get much time to talk   it always happens   we need a four on four......so to speak    You look really well, has Steve lost more weight?? I'm glad that you enjoyed it, seen your pics on ** they are great, I've just put mine up too  

Liz - its was so good to see you last night and I'm glad that you got to try new food!! Faith has grown SO much, she is absolutley gorgeous, you must be so proud. Lets make sure its not so long until we see you next time  

JoJo - We finally got to meet!! It was lovely to see you, the photos of Issac were so lovely, he has grown so much. I wonder where you nail ended up!!! Hope no one found any crunch bits in the seaweed!!!!! 

Cleo - How are you hun?? try and stay calm, your levels are amazing and very very reasurring. You will be fine and as soon as you have your scan on Thursday you can chill a little. You know where i am if you need to talk hun  

Julia - How are you feeling?? better I hope. We missed you last night. I hope James is better too.

Right guys I have got to go and catch up on a few bits.

Lots of Love to you all

Take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all, sounds like you had a good time last night. Sorry i missed it but i thin my grandad enjoyed his tea party.

Haven't been on here for a few days so not really caught up with everyone's news.

Just to say i was a BFN. knew it, but was hanging on to the last ounce of hope. Don't really know what to do next but have an app on 10th dec to see Aban. I feel like the last 2 months were a figment of my imagination added to the last few years of fertility treatment. 

Sorry for no personals, will try catch up tom. 

would love to meet up again with anyone who can sometime, i can't do 17th but let me know if anyone still meeting on 18th. can some one pm me their ******** name so i can join you on there.

Take care everyone kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

pm coming your way Kitty xx 

Not sure if we're still meeting up on the 18th....depends on how many can make the 17th I think to be honest. Glad your Grandads party went well. I'm sorry that you got your bfn   its so hard isn't it. Good luck with your follow up hun xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

I am so glad you all had a lovely time last night, the photos are great and you all look so glam. Jo, sorry I missed out on meeting you. I hope you did not find everyone too scarey! Yet again I am on my way to bed but I will definately do personals to you all tomorrow. I am feeling so much better now thanks, but James' poxy spots are still appearing, and he is finding it difficult not to scratch them. He has one just under his eye which he is finding hard not to touch.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend - catch up with you all tomorrow, promise!

Cathie, thanks for the invite, I would love to come! 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Julia - glad you are feeling better and hope James' spots fade away soon.

Kitty -   for your BFN, such a disappointment. Hope the follow up give you some idea of what next.

Em - forgot to say it's good news about your AMH levels. Sounds like the Prolactin thing they found can be sorted out quickly. Do they mean you didn't have it when you were pg with DS? Hope you find out soon. Are you planning to go for tx soon, then?  

Cathie - forgot to say please count me in for the 17th. Let me know what sort of food you'd like us to bring.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Gang,

Monday morning again!  Where did the weekend go?!!!  Hope you're all doing ok        

Cath - just to say thanks for the invite, I'd like to come along to the choc party.  I'll send you a pm a bit later x

Kitty - Am so so sorry hun.  Big hugs to you          Hope your Grandad's tea took your mind off things and that the follow up appointment is helpful. x

Little Mo - glad you feel better but sorry little fella is still unwell.  I'm not sure what can be done about the itching.  Think my mum used to cover us in some horrible pink lotion- forgot what it's called. Hope to meet you again sometime soon. x

Cleo - just to say thinking of you this week and sending you loadsa      positive vibes x

 to everyone else!

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - thanks for organising the meal on sat, it was lovely.

kitty - so sorry about your BFN  

feeling a bit weird today so not gone into work.....bit dizzy....was worse first thing this morning but seems to go on and off now.  Hope it goes soon, worried about my sickness record at work what with having 2 laparoscopies this year


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well i'm on countdown now. Not sure how i feel. No symptoms, boobs deflated but a bit sore, had a bit of spotting fri and today (very light). Not bothered to call ISIS again as really i just need to hang out til the scan when i will get more definitive answers. DH and i are preparing ourself for either outcome. 


Kitty - so sorry hun. Thinking of you.


Piepig - sorry you're feeling so unwell hun   I take it its the dr drugs?? They're a bugger aren' they? I hae buseralin, it was much easier dr on the pill. Hope you feel better soon.

Sorry for no ore personna;s, just not up for it at the moment. been cleaning today to try and take my mind off everything. 

Sounds ike you had a lovely eve on sat and i am so jealous as realy wanted to go.

Love to all 

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - Will be thinking of you and R all week and keeping our fingers crossed that the scan goes well


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka/Rachel- thanks for your comments about my amh results, i have been VERY stressed about them, and the whole prolactin thing sent me into a turmoil, i do worry so   Rivka - in answer to your question, when i look back i had very bad headaches when pg with ds but after seeing my gp today it looks like since 2005 my prolactin has gone up from 500 - 900 so she is sending me off for bloods to check prolactin again, and to do my thyroid, and check my kidneys and liver at the same time - will go tomorrow and hope its good news  

Rachel - sending you positive vibes for a happy outcome for you      

Cleo - good luck for your scan, try to stay sane hun  

Love to all
Emx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are doing OK even though very cold  

Cleo - thinking of you loads and praying for good news on Thursday    

Rachel and Debs hope all is going OK for you both    

Shelley - how are you doing.

Em -    understandable get upset and flustered hope it all comes good   

Kitty   

Hi Cath, Rivka, Lisa, Julia, Sam2007, Loui, Bhopes and everyone else, sorry if I missed anyone  

Seen the pics on ** looks like you had a lovely time on Saturday, are you having another "pub" meet soon?

Just a quicky to give an update saw Gidon on Friday he scanned me there is still a "mass" by my left ovary which we think is the previous ectopic still in the tube and there is 3cm of "free fluid" in  my pelvis - blood basically and my lining was 7mm even though I have been bleeding for 3 weeks. He recommened I go to EPU for more bloods as would get them sooner and would not need to pay as NHS rather than having to pay for everything if we had the tests with them! Had bloods Sat morning they came back as 144 which they were 151 on 24th Nov so not going down as they should showing something is wrong! Had a call from EPU today have got to go in tomorrow morning for more bloods and emergency scan to try and suss what is happening. Had a little blood this evening but had   since transfer so maybe that is why although been havin pulling feelingd down there tonight but might have just been because been shopping and pushing a trolley.

Oh well, a morning in EPU tomorrow, will let you know the outcome, sorry for the me post  

Spangle xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Em -   not surprisingly you are confused but I can see that you are in goos hands and the GP intends to check everything possible, lots of   that the results come in good.

Spangle -     you are really going through the mill at the moment. So sorry you are having to go through this. Hope tomorrow goes as well as possible and that they sort you out.

Cleo -    for Thursday.

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Every1

Didn't want us to slip off the page   

Hope every1 is well.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

morning all

v.quiet on here since the weekend    I was ill on monday but am much better now.

Spangle - I am so sorry that you are going through this again   I hope the EPU were able to give you some answers yesterday.  So wish there was something we could do


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

It is quiet this week on here...

Debs - sorry to hear that you were poorly, glad your better now. How are you feeling with the down regging??

Spangle - How did you get on yesterday hun?? I've been thinking of you  

Cleo - Only one more day hun and you can see you little heartbeat/s on the screen and hopefully put your mind at rest for a litte while   

Hope that everyone else is ok and not frozen with hyperthermia    its damn cold  today,    -1 on the way down the yard this morning. I took Cropi's top rug off to change them and it was frozen stiff    it stood upright on the floor!!!! 

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Hope you're all ok as it's been quiet on here.

Spangle - how did things go at the EPU?  Hope they can help and sort things out    

Piepig - sorry you've been under the weather.  Do you think it's the DR? Hope you feel more like you soon.    

Tricksy/reikilisa - loved the photos, everyone looks so happy it's really lovely to see. x

Cleo - thinking of you hun.  Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow    

Rachel - hope you're getting on ok.    

 to everyone else! I was wondering whether anyone fancied meeting up between Crimbo & New Year for a twixmas cuppa?!  I'm off so more than happy if anyone wants to come over and can still stomach the odd mince pie or sausage roll    I can do 29th, 30th (am) or 2nd?

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - that's a great idea. I'm usually free around then. I'm working a couple of days but apart from morning of the 30th (sending my mum home - yippeee) I'm pretty free. 2nd I'm free after lunch.

Cleo - how are you? Hope this last day before the scan isn't too horrid for you. I'm around all day if you want some company. 

Spangle -   hope the EPU were able to help you.

Debs - that's a poop being ill on top of everything else. 

Julia - are you recovered now? Will reply to your pm in a bit. 

Tricksy - poor cropi having a frozen blanket. 

Sorry, I've lost track of everyone so will come back later when I've got my head back in gear.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes that sounds like a lovely idea.I should be off work.I have 4 days to take off before the end of the year so i'm hoping they will let me take the 28th,29th 30th and 31st.Will know more when I speak to my HR manager.I'm still of work as waiting to start a light duties on the 19th.Can't believe I have been off so long.xx

Cleo thinking of you too hope tomorrow soon comes round for you xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me too. I'm finishing work on Tuesday 23rd December and don't go back until Monday 5th January     Let me know when and where and I'll be there


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Bhopes, that sounds fab, can I come too?

Sorry everyone, I keep trying to find 5 mins to do personals - will get back on some time!! Thinking about you all, and hoping all goes well tomorrow Cleo xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all, hope all OK.

Cleo good luck tomorrow you will find out all your worry was not necessary     thinking of you!!!!  

Quick one from me I went to EPU yesterday and was admitted and had an emergency lap last night. There was an ectopic, and had a blood source, tube was swollen so sadly I have lost my left tube! Feeling very sore and emotions come in waves!
Only benefit as they checked the right tube, both ovaries and womb which all looked OK and no sign of endo which is good.

Waiting for sick note to arrive in the post said it could take 2/3 weeks recovery so said to sign off for 2 weeks and see how I feel. Just hope the note arrives as this.

Take care all will come back on when feeling a bit more comfy!

LOl Spange


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Spangle, I am so sorry this has happened to you. Please don't feel too disheartened. My sister in law had the same thing, they removed one of her tubes and told her the second was blocked, but she now has 3 children so please don't give up hope. Here's hoping the same thing happens for you too. Rest up and take it easy. There is no point in going back to work before Christmas is there? Take care xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - hunny im so sorry that you have had yet another set back, i hope you can draw some comfort from Julias sister in law - look after yourself and we are here for you  

Julia - hope you and James are starting to feel better


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle - so sorry to hear your news, think Julia is right, no point going back now till after xmas.  rest up and recover  

Julia - thanks so much for the thankyou card, its very sweet.


bhopes - I might be able to come as well. it definitely wasn't the DR making me ill, think it was something I ate, no idea what though.  


cleo - thinking of you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle - I am so sorry to hear this, you take care and rest up. Don't go back to work before Christmas, recharge your batteries and get your strength back

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Spangle - Awww hun i'm so sorry you have really gone through this mill big hugs to you    I'd second exactly what Julia said take your time and don't rush back to work hope your feeling better very soon   

Piepig - Glad your feeling better hun  

Cleo - Best of luck for tomorrow hun - thinking of you  

Rivka - Good luck for your SW visit tomorrow  ^hugme

B - My last day at work is the 24th and then i think i've got to cover at work one day between Christmas and New Year not sure what day that will be yet but i think thats only till 2pm anyway, Got a couple of things planned but  not going back till the 5th so i'd love to come too 

Tricksy - Hope Cropi's not too cold   i feel really sorry for all the animals in this weather,  Does the pilates seem to be working hun?  I must give her a call soon to book it up if you recommend it.


I used up my last days holiday today and me and my friend had a Spa day at Five Lakes which was absolutely lovely and very relaxing but i must tell you we met in the Car park and we're walking along to go in and i slipped on some black ice and ended up ar*e over t*t and my friend was in fits (after she knew i was ok of course) as i went in slow motion     I felt such a berk    really embarrased as loads of people saw me     

lots of love
from a battered and bruised Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -     big hugs to you for your bruised butt and ego i should imagine   hope you havn't done any more damage to your back hun x

Cleo - thinking of you tomorrow hunny


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening,

just a quick one to say hi,let me know an exact date and hopefully i can meet u all aswell,well got most of my crimbo shopping done tonight me and g went latenite shopping,we had a lovely evening,and i also had a lovely afternoon,went to lunch round vicks it was yum yum and we had a little chat as we were upset that we wont get to see our own children be in a nativity so we decided that i would get kia to dress up with a tea towel on her head vicky dress cassie up and we could dress cropi up and we can use cropi's stabble ,anyone else wants to dress there pets up       well that made us laugh.
cant wait till friday so we have some more answers and start making proper plans.

cleo,i have said it lots today but really hope and   tomorrow is good news and a heathly heart beat if not 2 heathy heart beats.love ya lots.      

debs,hello my darlin,how ru feeling now,big big     

rachel,hello hunny how are things going,hope ur not getting to tied with all the traveling.  

well im off as im very tied.lots of love to u all.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

evening all

Bhopes would love to join you all twixmas. I'm working on 29th but not 30th. Hope you are ok.

Cleo  hope you get on ok tom.   

Spangle  sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself.  

Little mo hope you're feeling better and james too.

Piepig  sorry you've not been well. hope you feel better 

Rivka  Good luck with sw visit 

Reiki  glad you had a nice day. sorry about your fall 

Shelley good luck fri. Hope they give you some answers

Sooty  hope you're ok

Tricksy so dedicated going out in this cold weather.

Love and hugs to everyone i've missed   

kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

AAAAAHHHHH Just did a long post and lost it <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F8%255F14%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Lets try again 

Cleo - I'm thinking of you today hun. You will be fine, I just know it. Please text me and let me know how it goes and how many heartbeats you see!!    

Shelley - your a nutter!!! Cropi could be the donkey! Good on you for having your Chrimbo shopping done. I'm going on Monday and hope to get it finished then. Still got all of the Chrimbo cards to get as well and they cost a blinking fortune  I'm aiming to be done and dusted by next weekend so I can stop stressing about presents!!!

Cath - Is it still on for the 17th? Hope so I've moved my nails appointment now!! What shall I bring? I could do tuna rice and couscous as long as its cold, it can stay in a cool bag in my car while I'm at work. Is it at 7.30??

Kitty - I don't really think about me getting cold so much as worry about Cropi getting cold and wet! She is a huge commitment, I go down the yard twice a day everyday and in the winter that means getting up at 5-15am but she is so worth it. I really don't know how I would of got through some of the really tough times without her....she is my escapism 

Debs - See your off to gay-paris   have a fantastic time hun xxx

Lisa - How is your back this morning?? Poor you, I hope you put it in their accident book, thats really bad of 5 lakes  My friend and I are going to do a similar thing in the New Year, we normally buy each other presents but we don't need or want anything so we are going to go to Clarice House for the day and have a pamper and some lunch together instead. I'm really looking forward to it. The Pilates is great. I havn't got a washboard stomach yet  BUT I have not had any problems with my back since I've started....coincidence don't know but its so relaxing, I love it!!

Em - when is your appointment?? is it tomorrow?? good luck hun, I hope your get some more answers regarding your bloods xxx

ok I've got to go as i'm at work, only nipped on for 2 mins....about an hour ago!!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

What a wet day, eh!!

Spangle -     so sorry about your sad news, wish there was anything we could do to make it right. What Julia said was good,   it'll be the same with you. Like everyone else said, take your time and relax before Christmas, and try to do things you enjoy to make you feel better. Thinking about you.

Cleo -   for today, hope you've already seen a good heartbeat or two.

Shelley - good luck for your appointment on Friday, hope you get some good advice. You did make me laugh about your pets' nativity play idea   

Lisa - awww that's a nasty fall, hope no damage to your back. Glad you had a nice spa day.

Tricksy - glad the pilates is helping with your back, and you're lovely for caring so much about Crops, hope she's not too cold and wet.

B - thanks for your invitation, I think I should be able to make it (off work between Christmas and New Year) and would love to come.

Cathie - for the 17th, would you like me to bring some Tabouleh salad? Or anything else?

Debs - glad you're feeling better, hope d/regging is going well.

Julia - how are you and James? And how is your mum taking to her chemo? Hope you are all ok.

The SW is coming tonigt after work, I've been doing some more reading and thinking so hopefully I should be better prepared and not panic about her questions, she's actually not bad I'm sure, it was just me stressing out. Just hope all goes well today and that they'll let us know that we can go on the required workshops and home-study soon.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

It's horrible outside, I agree Rivka, although it's better now I'm at work.  If anyone was near the station this morning, it was me who had the duffed up brolly and was struggling along the road with it in the wind   

Spangle -      I'm so sorry, it's so sad. Try to take each day as it comes and keep resting and give your body time to heal.  Big hugs            x

Cleo - thinking of you today, hun.    

Lisa - oh no!  hope you didn't hurt yourself too badly.   Sometimes it's the shock more than anything.  Hope the treatment helped ease the fall and you felt pampered.  What is Five Lakes like?  I've not been there. x

Rivka - hope your appointment goes well tonight and you can move on to the next stage soon x 

Shelley -    Pet's Crimbo - that's brill!  I've seen posters up at the Church near us where they hold a pet service and where you can bring them along!  Can you imagine it?!!  All those dogs chasing the cats, the cats after the mice!!  We've got a cat so not sure what she could be in the nativity.  Hope you get on ok on Friday and get some answers.  Make sure you get answers to your questions - I always forget and only remember after I've left     

Kitty/Sooty - lovely to see you both back.  Hope you're both doing ok.

Little Mo - hope little fella is feeling better x

Rachel/PiePig - hope your cycles are going ok    

Loui - hope you're ok?  Not heard from you for a while.  If you're about between Crimbo and New Year, would be great to see you. x

I think most people can do the 30th? And pm is better? So shall I do nibbles and bits and bobs from 12?  I do have to dash into town around 3.30 as having my hair cut.  I did try to move it but she's all booked up    Is that ok?

Also, I should say we have a cat - in case any one has allergies.  I'll turf her out and will blitz the place but just wanted to let you know. x

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> I think most people can do the 30th? And pm is better? So shall I do nibbles and bits and bobs from 12? I do have to dash into town around 3.30 as having my hair cut. I did try to move it but she's all booked up  Is that ok?
> 
> B x


Sounds good to me  I'd have to leave around 3 anyway so you chucking us out is no problem  Shall I bring something with me? rice or couscous (you'll get to know that we have our signature dishes!! Make sure Cleo comes her chocolate and raspberry pavlova is too die for!!!) Can you pm me your address please


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Tricksy, I agree, that pavlova is GORGEOUS!! Can you pass your lurgie onto me please, I could do with shifting some weight! Hope you are feeling better.

Lisa, big hugs, I agree, it is probably the embarassment at falling over that is worse than actually hurting yourself. I remember running for a train once at Liverpool Street, and did not step up far enough and fell straight into the train, I was SOOO embarassed. I sat down and hoped a hole in the ground would appear so I could get in.   Saying that, the funniest thing I have ever seen was whilst I was in Saudi. I was waiting outside a supermarket waiting for it to open after prayer time, and this Saudi man tripped up. Well, he stumbled for ages and eventually fell over and slid on the shiny tiled floor for what seemed like miles. It makes me laugh just remembering it.  Hope you are okay though!

Cleo, thinking of you today. Let us know as soon as you can your news. 

PiePig, sorry you have not been too well, was it too many pies lol?   Hope you feel better now.

Emma, good luck with your appt this week.

Shelley, I LOVE the idea of the nativity scene - can my 3 cats be the 3 wise men please? (even though 2 of them are girls??) That would be a fab pic for ********!

Rivka, good luck tonight, you sound very prepared for the social worker visit. Let us know how you get on.

Kitty, how are things with you? Have you any thoughts on further treatment or is it too soon? Big hugs  

Cathie, good to hear from you. Hopefully catch up with you some time soon. Hope the orders are rolling in for Christmas.

Bhopes, thanks for the invite, I hope to be able to make it (might need to bring Alex though, if that is a problem with anyone could they PM me? Thanks).

Louie, hope you are okay. Did you get to meet Prince Charles last week? What are you up to at Christmas? Hopefully you won't be alone - you are more than welcome to spend time with my family if you are (but I would not wish that on anyone lol!) 

Spangle, how are you feeling today? Hope you are taking it easy xxx

Jo, I am sorry I missed you on Saturday night - hopefully get to meet you soon. I am now friends with your aunt, although she assures me she is not as mad as you lol!

Liz, sorry I missed you too, you look fab! Hopefully see you too.

Hi to everyone else, sorry, I am sure I have missed loads of you!

I am fully recovered now and James has scabbed over so life is back to normal, thank goodness. I need to get motivated and get Christmas shopping, but think I might get vouchers for everyone this year. Tricksy, I like your idea of Clarice House. Hope you both have a great day when you go.

Hope you are all having a nice day. We are putting our inflatables up this weekend. A few neighbours join in and decorate their houses for Christmas and we always get loads of people driving and walking past to have a look. Will put a pic up on ******** (if I can figure it out!!). Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your texts today.  I'm not in til 4pm as DH has work. will let you know asap though. Your support means so much to me.

Bhopes - i would love to come on the 30th and i will bring a pav if that's ok??

Cath - i would love to come to the chocco party too, just let me know what i need to bring.

Spangle - you know you are in my thoughts, and ditto i'm here for you too!!

Shelley - -oooh i forgot about my cat, she needs a part tooo!!!! Perhaps she could play baby jesus   

love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thinking of you Cleo hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, we are all waiting (im)patiently to hear your news. Hopefully you are down the pub having a lemonade to celebrate.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a quickie off to my friends tonight and leave for a weekend in paris in the early hours!

cleo - am so pleased for you...made my day to hear your good news xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]_   CONGRATULATIONS CLEO & R  _[/fly]

I am so so pleased for you, hopefully now you can relax a little and chill a bit 

Lots of Love

Tricksy & ChubbyHubby xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!

Congratuations to Cleo and R. We are SOOO happy for you. I am having a beer tonight (albeit a non alcoholic one!) to celebrate!!

Love to you both,

Julia

xxxxx​


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

[fly]   CONGRATULATIONS CLEO & R   [/fly]

Fab news!!!! You can relax & enjoy now hun 

lots of love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - congratulations. That's fantastic news. 

As for what to bring to the choc party. I have one word for you. PAVLOVA!  

Tricksy - tuna salad would be great. I love that.

Rivka - ditto tabouleh. Hope the social worker went/is going well for you and that they have enough info to get you to the next stage after this. 

Julia - good news that you're all well again. Seeing your lights will be another excuse to drop round soon.

Shelley - glad you had a nice evening Xmas shopping. 

Rachel - lovely to see you again earlier. I really feel for you having to be up that early every morning. 

Poop, have lost track again. Hello to everyone else. Off to curl up on the sofa and try to fend off a cold that's brewing.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm guessing it's good news I need to give every1 my mobile no. then I won't miss out on anything  

Congrats Cleo, is it 1 or 2?

Love to every1 

Jo Jo xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

cleo i'm guessing it was good news today so congrats to you.   xxx

Bhopes 30 th cool.I'm a rubbish cook so i'll have a think of what to bring if you don't mind me joining you. Let me know what you'd like me to bring. x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sure Cleo won't mind me telling you as she is still going to try and stay away a bit to reduce the paranoia!

1 healthy heartbeat     her and hubby are over the moon and very shocked!! 

I texted Loui tonight as I was a little worried about her, as i know a few of you were too and she is fine. Work has been majorly busy for her, she organised and hosted C & D last week when they came to see our guys and she hasn't been able to get online. She will be back this weekend.

Sounds like a lot of us can go to Bhopes...woohoo hope you've got plenty of room!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Cleo - excellent news!! We're both so glad for you and DH. Hope you can now relax and enjoy being pg.

Debs - have fun in Paris. We were there a few years ago pre-Christmas and it's so lovely and festive there, hope you enjoy your weekend.

Cathie - tabouleh it'll be. 

The SW visit was actually better than last time, I felt better prepared and also less stressed as I already knew her (she's actually ok as DH was saying all along). It's still not easy because of the stuff she discusses and because we are being judged. She said that 1) I need to volunteer in a nursery to get more childcare experience (I'll do that as soon as CRB is done, actually I'm happy to do it as I have not been volunteering for a couple of years now and I feel I want to do something 'good'), 2) we both need to read more about what looked after children have been through   and she wasn't happy with the books we had   so I asked her to give us another list of what she wants us to read, she'll send it to us. BUT !!! she said that she thinks they'll want to go forward with us, that she saw much more about us - that we are open and flexible and she thinks we are suitable. It's her manager's decision but she thinks we'll be fine. Now waiting for a letter to say if that's so ... in the next 10 days, she said.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Rivka - i would trust you with my life and my ds - please try to be positive about all this, you are soooooo lovely, and you will be chosen hun, you deserve it  

Cleo - thanks for your text - i totally understand why you need to stay away from boards that upset you, am sooooooooo excited about your news - thinking of you both    

Bhopes - love to come to yours but have a huge allergy to cats, sorry  

Those who asked, i dont have any appointments this week, so im a little confuzzled why you thought i may have   

Night night
Emms x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Some good news at long last well done Cleo and Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeay! That's great news Rivka. Soooo pleased for you.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yay!  Well done Cleo - that's just fantastic news!  Your PMA all through your cycle did the trick! Really pleased for you hun   

Rivka - sounds like a really positive step forwards.  Keeping everything crossed for you & DH    

Spangle - how you feeling today, hun?

Only a short one from me today as I've succumbed to the lurgy and am coughing and spluttering all over the place.  Come to work as I have to do some things today but hope to go home early.  Lovely that you're up for coming over.  Might be a bit of a squeeze - don't think we've ever had more than 4 people over!!  but I'm sure we'll manage.  Emms - sorry you can't make it but do understand (thought I should warn everyone just in case they have allergies).

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.   to everyone

Bx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Bhopes, thanks for asking still sore and stiff although better than yesterday, bodies are amazing how they heal. Feeling really emotional and angry today, kept the plasters off but tried not to look at the wounds as I get upset thinking about why they are there but determined not to cry especially as it hurts when I do. Still do not think it has fully sunk in that I only have one tube  

How are you doing now? do you know when you can go forward with an FET or are they checking what the fluid was first? This is all so hard isn't it, so unfair   

Take care x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Spangle -    no wonder you are feeling upset, it's such a shame about the ectopic and of course you are worried about losing a tube, and all this on top of you recovering from the op. Just give yourself time hun, you need to be able to grieve what happened and move onwards. Remember what Julia said and concentrate on the future, which I   will bring you a healthy pg in the not distant future.

Em - so when are your appts then? Thanks so much about what you said, you almost made me   (in a good way).

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes I thought i'd mention I am allergic to all animals.I will still come though.Just want you all to know that if I sneeze and sputter it's not a cold.Usually I would take something for it but can't at the moment.Most people I know have pets and I feel if I stayed away from them all the time I would never see any of them.It's weird as I was brought up with animals and I do love them I think it's more so I dont have them at home.I was ok at the last meet but when I went to my brothers a couple of weeks ago I was snezzing staight away.I'll be ok i'll have my inhaler with me.
Any ideas what I can bring with mex

Spangle sending you lots of  .x

Cleo fantastic news did you get a picture?x

Shelly how are you sweetie?x

Rivka Glad it's all looking positve xx

Sorry for lack of personals will pop on later hope you all are ok xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote

Em - so when are your appts then? Thanks so much about whta you said, you almost made me  (in a good way).

[/quote]

Rivka - didnt mean to make you cry sweetie - just think you should be reminded how special you are - i went to hospital on tues to have more bloods taken for my prolactin but i have a ticker for my cons appointment


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening,

well we had our follow up today,but the lead up to it today was not good had a very teary day today and just wishing me and g had good news toshare,   well gidon was lovely as always,he did say that we could try another protocol but said our chances where very low and said that we will never get a good amount of eggs and we had a 5% chance,so we have defo made our minds up we are going for egg donation,so we had a chat to sarah and she has said that the waiting list here has not moved and there is a 12 month wait but there is a donor that is cmv positive and no cmv positive recipients  on the list so they want me to have a blood test done,but me and g are not to sure we want to use someone that is egg sharing as they may have problems aswell although gidon said that they wouldnt use any female with promblems but 12 months is a long time so we are going to look into other clinics, athens and barcellona,but sarah did say that the nhs are funding donnor eggs aswell but if u have treatment abroad then u forfit free goes here,but what a long time to wait.so thats that really suppose i knew the out come of today really,    


cleo,hope ur enjoying dirty dancin,hope u have a good weekend with no stressing now.  

rivka,thats really good news lets hope it wont be long for u now.   

hi everyone else


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
gosh - lots has been happening on here this week.

Cleo - a big CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH - I can't imagine what happy news that must be and I am really pleased for you - hope that you can now relax a bit for the rest of your pregnancy and enjoy it   .

Rivka - good news for you too on your sw visit - I am sure she is just covering herself by saying she needs her manager's approval and it will all go through fine (or else she would have had to warn you otherwise) but will hope that letter comes through very quickly for you.   

Spangle -     so sorry to hear about your eptopic.  I am glad you are off work recovering though and sending you big hugs.

Kitty -   for your BFN

Shelley - sorry that your consultation today proved a teary day  , but I completely understand you and DH not wanting to wait a year for DE and I know I would plan to go abroad rather than wait- I have heard good things about both Serum in Athens and Barcellona and hope that you can sort something out soon on that front.  

Lisa - glad you had a good day at 5 lakes but sorry you fell over - I am sure that no one took much notice.

Debs - sorry you have been sufferring a bit on the down regging   - hope that you have a nice time away though to take your mind off it.

Bhopes - have missed you on the trains this week as have had to be catching the 6.15   train most days but never mind - hopefully not for much longer.  thanks for the Xmas invite too - unfortunately I am supposed to be working between Xmas and New year but may try to sneak away and pop over in my dinner break if it is quiet.

Tricksy - glad that your back is getting better.

Cath - was lovely to see you yesterday.

Hello to everyone else.

Well things with me are still going relatively OK although getting in for the early morning blood tests have been killing me so I have been going to bed at 9 most nights. Fortunately I have met a new friend at the clinic who has come down from Manchester for tx and I have been going for breakfast with her every morning which has been really nice and then spending the rest of my mornings Xmas shopping on Oxford St before the ARGC call me at lunchtime to say if I need a 2nd blood test or not (I haven't so far but can't go home till I know) so can't complain too much. My second scan on Monday was not so positive only showed 4 follies which was a bit disappointing especially given the fact that I had quite a few empty follies last time, but luckily two more had come back by Wednesday and Dr T who did the scan reassured me that he rarely abandons cycles and said that it is quality that counts, which of course is right (PMA!).  They also gave me IVIg on Wednesday which may help my response a bit and at least now they have done everything they can to treat the immune problem, so still feeling OK about things.  Not sure when EC is yet or even when my next scan is, but guess it should be in the next few days.
Anyway better go - time for my jabs,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Thanks everyone for asking about my "dancing on ice" incident    I'm ok just pulled a muscle in my leg and a bit bruised on my butt    luckily i landed on that and i've got plenty of padding on it  

Shelley - Im sorry it wasn't better news today hun  , Thats the same statistics they gave me too    Are you not going ahead with Reprofit now?  I didn't realise that the NHS were funding donor eggs too that is really good but i will still be 40 in May so i will miss out on it, but it will be good for you if you decide to stick to a UK clinic just wish the waiting list was shorter.  

Spangle - Awww hun i'm so sorry    its so cruel no wonder you are upset its not surprising after everything you've been through,  like Rivka said give yourself time     

Bhopes - I checked today and i've got to work on the 30th    so i can't come    I've only got to do till about 2ish, but by the time i get to you you'll be nearly ready to having your hair done........sorry.  Hope your lurgee gets better soon.

Rivka - Well done on the SW visit it all sounds really positive and i second everything Em has said   

Cath - Can i bring french stick and something shop bought like i normally do.........i'm no delia (as you all know)  Can you give me directions to get to you as i haven't got a clue and driving in the  dark i'm even worse if i don't know where i'm going  

Rachel - Just think if you were going in any earlier you could hitch a lift in with Steve in his lorry!!  No seriously thank god you have been signed off from work as it would be even more stressful - When will they know if the ivg has done the trick or do they?  Hope scans on Monday go really well - thinking of you   


Oh by the way if anyone fancies a trip to the cinema go and see "Changeling" its the best film i've seen this year  

love Lisa xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't managed to get on here for such a long time but it is practically impossible nowadays without my own computer.  Hopefully we will be getting a new one in the new year.

Spangle - I really am so sorry about what you have been through  .

Cleo - Fantastic news, congratulations.

Shelley - Good luck with the doner egg decision making.

Kitty - Sorry to hear about your BFN.

Piepig/ Rachel - Best of luck for your cycles.  Rachel, I remember when I considered doing IVF at the ARGC I was terrified about how I would cope with all the travelling.  And I live a fair bit closer to London than you do, so well done for coping so well.  Glad to hear you are being treated for the immune issues.  Hope to hear good news from you both soon.

Rivka - Sounds (at least to me) that things are proceeding at quite a pace on the adoption front.  I can only imagine how stressful it must be so good luck with that.

Sorry for ignoring the rest of you (only caught up on the last few pages of messages) but hope that you are all OK.  Everything is going well with me.  Poor Amy though has been suffering with all these viruses going round but luckily she is back on track now.  Hope it won't be so long before I try to catch up again.

Bye for now.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. What a lovely day out. Wish I didn't have a stinking cold or I'd be looking forward to heading off to Jimmy's Farm instead of looking longingly at my bed instead.

Spangle - so sorry to hear about what happened. It must be horrid to go through that.   Hope you're starting to recover physically if not mentally yet.  

Sam - great to hear from you. Poor Amy. How are you doing? Is this pregnancy easier on you than the last? 

Shelley - big decisions re egg donation. Personally I'd go for somewhere abroad sooner but you are a lot younger so don't have so much time pressure.  

Cleo - has it started to sink in that you have a healthy bubs on board? 

Lisa - glad you're not too badly damaged by your fall the other day. Do you think Angelina will get an oscar for the Changeling? She's being tipped from what I've heard. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you're having/have a nice weekend. If you're bored there's a Christmas market at Jimmy's Farm with ice rink and carol singers and other bits and bobs. Thankfully dh is manning the stall most of the time as I have a party this afternoon. We had a little bit of news on the house. The people we're looking to buy off are interested in doing a swap so if they're prepared to offer a big enough difference between the two then the move could be back on.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I had a lovely time last sat it was great seeing you all again and meeting Rachel and bhopes. Thanks again for organiseing the evening tricksy.
Thanks for the lovely comments about Faith and me your so sweet. x

Cleo:
I'm so pleased to here your news the next 7 months will fly by when are you due?

Shelley:
Sorry it wasn't better news but a least now you are clear about where you go from here.

Rachel:
Glad everything is going well with your cycle just remeber it only takes one!!

debs
sorry you are unwell hope you feel better soon.

Hi everyone else hope you are all well,

take care Liz xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys.

Thank you for asking after me. Tricksy - you really are lovely to have texted me. More about me later.

Cleo and Richard - CONGRATULATIONS - I am so very pleased to hear your news.

Rachel - keep at it girl. You are in the best hands possible and you are doing just fine hon. I'm off work for good after the 12th so if you need to get out and about during your 2ww give me a shout.

Spangle - I'm so sorry to hear your news - I don't know what to say...

Shelley - I'm sorry that your time with Gidon was so painful. But, DE sounds such a good idea - I can tell you all about Barcelona. The one think I'd like to say about them is that their results are superb (60% success rate). But, the big but for me was that 90-95% of their donors are brown eyed - and neither DH, myself or our families have brown eyes and so I would find it very difficult if people commented that our baby didn't look like either of us. That's why I want to look towards E Europe and Scandinavia.....

Rivka - you are doing a superb job staving off the worries - DH and you will make wonderful parents - and judging what Rachel said the SW souinds very content for you to continue....very well done.

Kitty - I was so sorry to hear your news....we are all here for you.

Piepig - how is it going?

Sorry I have been off line for such a long time. I have been v busy at work, and Prince Charles and Camilla coming to our medals parade was wonderful. I was introduced to the Prince and hosted Camilla for an hour, introducing her to my injured soldiers. Did any of you see Tom Neathway in all the papers? I was so very proud of him walking off the Parade Square. And proud of all the photo's of the injured as I'd made their medals presentation possible. Feeding 2000 people with hog roasts also went well and I got lots of very lovely comments.

Life for me without DH is very difficult at the moment and he very sadly had somthing awful happen this week. One of his soldiers committed suicide at his (the soldier's) desk on Thurs morn with a pistol shot to his head. DH had spoken to him only the night before and he was a happy man. But, it appears his fiancee who has an 8 week baby with him is pregnant again (he's only been in Iraq a few weeks I think - although this is only speculation - but it seems the new baby is another mans?). DH is taking it hard, but as the Officer Commanding, he has to be brave and lead from the front. He badly needs me, but I have been out partying such a lot this week that I haven't been around for him. I've needed to get out and about and feel loved and highly regarded by my fellow soldiers, and that is what I have been getting. But, having to cope with DH being away, my soldiers being injured and not being on the fertility wagon again (i.e not having another cycle because DH is away and my body clock getting older and my eggs being wasted whilst he is away) has been very hard for me, and the fact that my job with 2 PARA finishes on Fri. Beyond Fri I don't know where life is heading and I do feel very, very uncertain about things and me at the moment. I sometimes feel like going into town at night and picking up a stranger who looks vaguely like my DH and spending the night with him, just so I get pregnant . And we don't even know if I can get pregnant.! Does anyone else ever feel like this?. I know these thoughts are awful, but DH is not here and I want a baby so much that I would almost do anything (not illegal though!) to get one. I am crying buckets as I write this. Am I normal 

Lots of love to you all,

loui xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Loui I wish I was there to give you a big hug it must be so difficult without your DH there with you.I can't imagine how it would feel to be so far away from each other.Dont be too hard on yourself for having those feelings.I feel bad as once before the treatment had started I even thought of leaving my DP to give me a better chance of having a baby as I was so unhappy even though I knew it wasn't his fault.I think we all have these emotions going round our heads at times when everything gets too much.We want it so bad that we try to think of a better way to get there.
How long is your DH out there for this time.I can see how you feel so down when you want to get the ball moving and he is not here.It must be really hard for your DH not being there as i'm sure he would want to take you in in arms and try and help take your pain away.If you fancy meeting up for a cuppa some time let me know.xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,omg hunny wish i was with u right now as i would give u the biggest hug ever bless u,and copping with things all by ur self,u made me cry reading ur post,and yes i did use to feel like that,ur only feeling like this cause ur a lone and none of the people ur surround with are going through what ur.its totally understand able hun.u are a very strong person and u can get through this and u will get through this.ur poor dh,can u not try to get out there to see him?wish there was something i could but im here anytime u want to meet up for a coffee and chat.lots of love to u hunny.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -   you poor thing. And dh having such a tough time as well. I can totally see where you're coming from with how you're feeling being in limbo whilst dh is away. Is your dh past the half way stage yet? I hope so for you as it must be so hard for you both. I'm not working much at the mo, and the choc isn't anywhere near as manic as last year so if you want to come over and take the dogs out for a looooong walk that would be great. Even if you just want some company let me know and I can come into town or you're welcome to come and stay over here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Loui -    darling no wonder you are feeling confused and frustrated, you are a lovely person and I can only imagine how difficult it is for you. Poor DH, I once had a student who committed suicide and he talked to me several times before so I felt guilty I didn't realise this was going to happen ...Your feelings are totally normal, it's just that so many things are in the air for you at the moment and you are under pressure without enough support. How soon is DH home? I'm at work all week but if you want company in the evening let me know  

Shelley - sorry that you had a tearful consultation, it's no easy to be given this advice, but you are being very positive thinking ahead to DE. Well done you and DH.

Cath - hope your cold eases up soon, I remember you said hot lemonade with whiskey does the trick   Lots of luck with the home exachange idea, it sounds very promising.

Rachel - well done for keeping up with all these early mornings and the meds, it seems like ARGC are being brilliant and giving you everything possible to make this cycle success. Lots of    . 

Hello everyoe else!

We've finished most of our Christmas shopping today in Colchester (hooray!) and then went to Chelmsford to look at the decorations (lovely) and have a pizza (I like this place On The Square, so yummy), so had a good time. I have some free-lance work to do (from home) tomorrow so it'll be a quiet day, anyway we just heard the forcast is freezing, brrrr.

Rivka x


Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - I'm feeling a lot better now after your amazing support and comments. I don't know what I would do without you and your love and best wishes make me feel so good - I am in a much better place now because of your help. I was at another christmas party this evening and people were saying lovely things about DH and so it re-inforced my faith in everything. I really, really appreciate your help and support.

I just wanted to say to Rachel that I met the most lovely lady tonight who had 2 flare cycles at ISIS (both BFN) then went to ARGC. She's 40 btw and because of this Giddon told her that her chances of succes were slim. At ARGC she had the immunes done and was diagnosed with raised Natural Killer cells, CD something, anti-phospholipids, and a thyroid problem and is on lots of meds with the flare protocol again. It was OTD yesterday and you guessed it, she tested positive - yey! Brilliant. I have every faith you will get your long awaited BFP there too.    

Thank you once again Rivka, Cath, Sooty and Shelley - you really are wonderful ladies xxx

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Loui - oh sweetie, you need such a big hug               .  This whole IF thing is so so unfair and no one else seems to see our pain or understand what we're going through.  I think we've all had times where we've got so low that we think about doing anything to have our babies or to leave the situation.  There have been times, like Sooty, where I thought I'd walk away from it all.  Please don't give up hope sweetie.  You are are strong woman who is clever and can understand the IF process. You've supported us so much on here honey so we're here to support you xxxx  Remember you are the most precious person to your DH and he to you.  Once he's home you can start tx again.  If you want to come over, you're more than welcome.  It's times like this you need to be with people that understand - will pm you.  xxxxx    

Shelley - am sorry your consultation with Giddon didn't go so well sweetie.   It's so hard to decide what to do next.  Can you be on the wait list (with NHS funding) and still look to what other clinics offer?    

Spangle - sorry I've not replied earlier (been stuffed up with this 'ere cold).  Try to take each day as it comes honey.  If you feel like a good cry then do.  It's totally understandable that your up and down but try to take strength from others like Little Mo's SIL.  I also think one of the Royals, Sophie?, had an ectopic and now as two little ones.  So it can still happen for you xxxx try to concentrate on healing good and proper and resting lots    

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry this is only a short post - this cold is really hanging around and making me feel like poo  .  Hope you're all ok and having a good weekend.

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Loui - I'm so sorry hun you was feeling so down big hugs       I second what everyone else has says, no-one understands how hard the whole IF situation is unless you've been through it yourself,  I can honestly say that it is the most lonely isolating thing i've ever been through and i cannot imagine how hard it is when you don't have your DH there to support you through it,  also there never seems to be an end to it you get no closure from it until you have that long awaited baby and that in itself is depressing especially when at the moment DH is not there with you to start treatment or try naturally,  To be perfectly honest i've always felt the opposite to trying with another bloke, in my case cos the cause of our problem is me i've always thought i should run away and let DH move on and meet someone else so that he can be a Dad     god sorry it makes me upset when i think about it.
When does DH come home?  I hope its not too much longer my love   

You take care hunny and if you need anything just shout. I'm not around during the day cos i'm working but am around in the evenings.

lots of love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I'm so sorry your having such a tough time at the moment, being apart from dh at the moment must be so so hard for both of you. I can not imagine how difficult it is for you both. Are you leaving the Army full stop on Friday?? Is dh home due any R&R??  I am just at the end of the phone and i hope that you can come to Caths on 17th, a good chat and as much choc as you can eat....doesn't get any better than that!!!! 

Sorry I've not been around this weekend, its been a manic one. We were out on Friday night at one of my work do's.....I don't think that i'll ever be able to go back to Banquet as one of the girls got totally ratted and her behaviour was totally out of order    it was so embarrasing and to make it even worse we were not in one of the back rooms, we were in the main restaurant....it was not good.....put it this way if they have one next year there is no way I'm going, but never mind. 

Yesterday i was up at dawns crack after getting to bed at 1am   to go riding with my friend, we had a lovely ride but we had to wait for the farrier to come for my other friends horse and he didn't turn up until gone 11 (due at 10  ) so I didn't get back home until gone 12. Had time for a cup of tea and get some washing sorted then had to go round my Mums and sort the invoicing out. I told her not to do it as the VAT rate had changed but she forgot so had to sort them all out. Then back down the yard and home to get ready to go out again last night...another late night but we slept in until 9.30 this morning...hhhmmm heaven!! I rode this afternoon as Si was putting shed loads of stuff on ebay to hopefully get rid of some stuff before Christmas. We are going to have an early night tonight as its another early start in the morning, we've got to leave home by 5.30   BUT I should be finished work by 9 and then I'm going to Lakeside with my friend to get all of the Christmas shopping finished...fingers crossed...  Well thats the plan!! 

Sorry for the lack of personals, I've got washing calling my name!!

Hope you're all having a good weekend, lots of love and hugs

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm coming on with a bit of a me post today I am afraid as I got some quite unexpected and disappointing news today.  For the first time I finally got called back to the ARGC for a second blood test and a scan - as it is Sunday I had assumed that they were thinking I was ready to trigger as it is now day 13 but although the scan was normal (which was fine and is now showing at least 6 follies of good size but not quite ready yet to pop) I found out that out of the blue my progesterone results have shot up since yesterday to the point that they were at the stage I should be around day 21 in a natural cycle (they have always been between 2-3 every day which is normal and were in the mid 40s this morning). Dr Tarranissi did my scan and said that he had never seen this before and did not know why it has happened and had even asked the lab to recheck the results.  By the time of the second test the results they had nearly doubled again in 4 hours, so I have now been told that I probably wont be able to go ahead with my ET this month and they will have to freeze the embies although I am not sure at what stage and then put them back later.  Dr T said that effectively my hormones are out of sync and by the time of ET my body will no longer be ready to receive them and said that if this has happened previously (which I don't think the ISIS tested for and I know E&H didn't) or in my natural cycles could also partly explain my IF problem (along with the immune issues).
I'm trying to stay positive because this is obviously not the same as getting a BFN and at least Dr T thinks it is something he can treat (although he did tell me I am a challenge and asked if DH says the same thing to me!   ) but it just seems this is yet another hurdle we have to go through   .  I had been all geared up for getting this cycle over with and now I am not even sure when we will be able to continue - my previous FET was also abandoned when the embies failed to thaw so is another worry that I will have gone through all of this, and had to have the expensive IvIG tx for nothing.  Anyway I am hoping I am wrong and will keep you all posted.

Sorry no time for personals tonight and will try and come back on tomorrow evening.
love Rachel xxxx

ps Loui - I'm about to PM you.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - huge huge hugs hun    I am so so sorry, this really is not what you expected at all BUT lets hope that although this totally puts your cycle out of synch and is a major major disappointment for you they have found a reason for your previous cycles not working??  I really don't know what to say Rachel apart from I am so so sorry. I know how much this cycle meant to you xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rachel,sending u big hugs    


hi everyone hope ur all ok,think me and g have decided to go to serum in athens as the ladie that  runs the clinic sounds amazing and the success rate is really high but the forms we have to fill in are very compilcated but hopefully we can download them and do them tonight well as best we can really.

looking forward to caths and seeing u all again.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck Shell   how long is the waiting list at Athens?? Really looking forward to seeing you too next week xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Rachel -   so srry for your disappointment, I know how much you were looking forward to having this cycle soon. But please hun stay positive. ARGC are suh a good clinic, I am sure they'll thaw your embies right. The fact that they found what may have been the reason for previous IVF failures is positive, it means it will work this time when they get your hormones right   Also do you remember how you told me ages ago that you think FET may have better chances than a fresh ET because after EC our wombs are still under the surgical trauma and by FET they have time to heal? As you know I had a BFN on a fresh cycle and a BFP on FET, which goes to show you were right. Keep positive sweetie, you are in very good hands and they should get the right result for you.

Shelley - good luck with Athens! Is their waiting list shorter than Reprofit?

Tricksy - sounds like you had quite a busy time! Well done you waking up so early in this freezing cold. Have a good time shopping with your friend.

Loui - glad you are feeling better hun. You know where we are if you need a cuppa and chat  

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yes the waiting list is much shorter 1-2 months and costs 5ooo euros so we could be getting started feb.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Quick one from me.

Rachel      oh hun this must be so upsetting for you but I agree with Tricksey and Rivka and although a chanlange at least it sounds like Mr T can do things to treat this. Regarding the FET I had a BFP from my last freah and frozen cycle same batch just a shame they were both ectopic, so try not to be dishearted if ends up as FET (think I have understood that correctly) more important thing is they have everything just as they want it to give you the best chance, thinking of you and sending    

Shelley  - great news will you be cycling in Feb or is this the initial cons appointment, do they give you councilling for this or do you have that in this country? Positive     for 2009!

Hi everyone else love Spangle xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -   so sorry that things aren't going as planned. However, it is good that they've spotted this and think they're able to do something about it which could lead to you having a better result this time.  

Spangle - how are you doing this week hun?

Shelley -great news about the tx in Athens. 

Loui - hope you're ok.  

Lisa - how was Steve last night after the bad result in the footie? Dh wasn't a happy bunny, made worse by one of his friends (not even a budgie) taking the mick by text. 

Tricksy - poor you having such an embarrassment at the restaurant. Enjoy lakeside.

Hello everyone else. Had a really rough weekend in the end. Saturday morning I thought I was getting over my cold but it hit with a vengeance again by Saturday night and I was really worried it might have been turning into flu. I've had two really horrid nights and still feel rough this morning so have cancelled my day at work. Probably just as well as the chocolate shop owners are coming up on Sunday to view our house to see if they really want to do a swap so I need to get it really tidy.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rachel - I'm so sorry sweetie but you're right to look on the positive side of this.  It sounds like this could be treated and, as everyone has said to me, you want your embies to come back into the best possible environment.  You're at the best clinic as well and they are there to help so try to take strength from them.  It's good that the clinic has said what the problem is so hopefully it can be treated. As my DH said to me with our problems it's a glitch but it's not over.  Keep being strong & stay positive x  Thinking of you & DH x    

Cath - I think we have the same lurgy.  My cold hit hard over the weekend and it makes you feel really rough at night.  I couldn't sleep for two nights.  I've only been taking lemsip but on Fri night had a couple of glasses of red and boy did that help with a better night's sleep!  Hope you feel better soon, it will pass.    X

Shelley - that's such great news for you & your DH.  Is there an Athens board on here you can get feedback from other girls?  Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie.  

Tricksy - I don't know how you do it!!  It's just toooo cold to get up so early.   X

Lots of love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just came across this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165537.0 thread and wondered whether this means that we can ask for immune testing if we get another NHS go? What do you guys think?

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

I've got the lurge as well    


Rachel - I've pm you  

Shelley - Fab news hun for cycling in Febuary i didn't realise their waiting list was so short will you still keep your August Reprofit appointment as a back up plan (but you WON'T need it   ) Will you get out to Athens for a consultation before Feb or can they do it all online?

Bhopes - Hope you feel better soon, sorry i can't make your get together 

Cath - Hope you feel better soon hun, can you pm me directions to yours please and what time is it next week?  That is excellent news about the house hun that would be such a result doing a swap like that it will really cut out all that hassle of a long chain etc., hope they offer you what you want for it and it all goes through smoothly.  Awwwwww the footie poor Steve i went out for a while as he was going mad with the result    Not a happy bunny  

Tricksy - Hope you had a lovely day shopping today - did you get anything nice?  What happened at the Banquet then what did she do?

Em - How things with you hunny?

 to everyone else,  I'm gonna have a nice bath now and get in my jimjams 

love Lisa xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

back from Paris.

just briefly caught up

rachel -    hope that ARGC can address your progesterone issue for FET

shelley - great news on booking in with Athens, goodluck with all the forms etc

Loui -  

love to all of you xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend?? 

Debs - looks like you had a great time in Paris  

Cleo - Great to bump into you in the post office tonight   really looking forward to seeing you next week  

Shell - Have you got an appt yet??  

Julia - Thank you for my card hun   it was lovely of you  

Lisa - I hope your lurgy goes soon, there is so much of it about at the moment  

Cath - How are you feeling this evening?? better I hope. Looking forward to seeing you next week. What time??  

Bhopes - it can be blinking cold down the yard/fields but trust me I look like Michelin Man i have so many clothes on!! The only bits that get cold sometimes are my fingers and toes. Its all worth it though  

Rivka - sounds like a good visit by the SW last week. You so deserve this to go right for you   

Spangle - thinking of you lots hun   

just a quick one tonight everyone I am totally knackered. Got up WAY before the birds this morning, went to work and then spent the day at Lakeside doing Christmas shopping. Almost done now thank goodness  

Catch up again tomorrow, lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick. Next week. Shall we say 7? I won't start the choc until Tricksy gets there at 7.30. I'll pm directions tomorrow.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks hun    really looking forward to seeing everyone xxx

Who's going??


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all very quick one from me, just tried to catch up with everyone.
On my way out for a catch up with a friend.

Loui and rachel       

Shelley good luck.

  for all of you not feeling well.

My follow up app has been postponed til next wed now as they're so busy with ec!

Take care all, I'm sooo dissapointed i'm missing the chocy night. 

lots of love kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

if we are having the choccy night next week are we still meeting at the crown as well or has that been cancelled?

kitty - sorry they've postponed your follow up


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that if enough of us went to Caths then the Crown meet was cancelled ? 

Correct me if I'm wrong though 

Its quiet on here today


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Kitty - sorry your appointment has been put back.  They must be so busy.  Dare to think what they'll be like when the new rules come in next April    How are you feeling?  Hope you're doing ok.  

Cathy - I still hope to come along!  Your chocs are famous so can't wait to try them. Thanks for the directions x

Piepig - glad you had a lovely time in Paris - tres chic! (was never really very good at French   ) How's you getting on?

Rachel - hope you weren't held up too badly after my train broke down.  It was a grim & bloomin' freezing standing at Shenfield and Nat Express were their usual unhelpful selves!  Keeping everything crossed for you, sweetie. x

Feel a bit low today.  Got a letter (well 2) from ISIS last night saying my scan was ok but my folicles were small.  I've been pondering whether this might be because my body is still getting over the drugs and has decided to go into hibernation!  Just hope it's not a sign of something else now going wrong. 

Hope everyone is ok and getting over their lurgies.

Big hugs to all,

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quick update from me and thanks to all of you for your support - It is really appreciated   as it has been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster the past couple of days.  I found out late yesterday afternoon that I was to trigger that evening and have spent today having a long lie in (the first time in 15 days that I have been in bed past 6 30 am!) and trying to get all my house chores done today before EC tomorrow.  I'm now off to London to stay at my mates house (she is 25 mins walk from the ARGC as we don't trust the trains!) tonight.  However the good news is as strangely as my progesterone shot up on Sunday by yesterday my levels have come right back down to normal (what should be normal before EC anyway) - they have no idea what caused it but the scan yesterday did not show any significant changes to my womb lining so the doctor was hopeful that I MAY be able to have ET after all - it will all depend really on my progesterone levels tomorrow but I am praying that it will all be OK after all  . I had a long chat with one of the doctors on Monday (I had a whole list of questions by then!) who admitted that if our embies do get frozen (which would be day 1 as they have the best survival rate) it will be a couple of months before I can go ahead with the transfer and by which point all the IVIG would be out of my system, so I am really keen not to have to pay for that again if I can avoid it.  Also if I only get a couple of eggs (as last time) they may not be able to risk freezing them so this is another factor they have to consider.  Still this in the hands of fate now (and Dr T!) - will keep you posted.

Sorry again for the lack of personals but I will be back on tomorrow for sure and say hello properly then,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

goodluck rachel


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Rachel. Will be   for a good result.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - you are a real inspiration to me as you are keeping so calm and level headed through this undoubtedly hard and testing time. Well done you - and I am praying and hoping EC goes well for you tomorrow. I will be thinking of you all day.

lots of love,
Loui xxx
Cath - ps - I'm coming too!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Loui:
I'm glad your feeling better about things now, it must be so hard when dh is away. I have had thous feelings to at various points through all this.  

Rachel:
What a nightmare for you, but so glad that your levels have come back down again i'm praying they stay there good luck tomorrow   

Rivka:
I'm so pleased the sw visit went well, I'm not sure how the books you have can be that wrong tho!!  You will be a fab mum, How long does it take from here?

Shelley:
How exciting about Athens and not long to wait to. Are you still going on holiday?

Cleo:
Hope you are feeling nice and sick in a good way. 

Tricksy:
I'm so jealous you have done most of you xmas shopping I still have loads to do   Faith is a bit of a nightmare in the shops as she wont stay in the pushchair so I send most of the time chasing her around. But am going late noght shopping with out her tomorrow so hope to get it done then.

Lisa;
Sorry to read you have a cold, at least it will be gone by xmas I will probably get it next week.

Cathie:
Hope you feel better soon.

Debs:
Did you have a nice time in Paris? Did you do all the touristy things? We are going to Euro Disney in March and might go into Paris then but think the parks will be to much fun 

Kitty:
I hate it when they change app how annoying for you.

Spangle:
How are you feeling, Couldn't beleive it when I read your news   Think of it as one less place to have another eptopic as you are getting pregnant but they are not finding the right place to snuggle in maybe now they will.

Em:
Are you ready For xmas? 

Bhopes:
I agree with what you think about your follies being small there has been a lot of drugs going through you. I wish they wont send letters saying that and not explain reasons why.

Jo:
How is isacc crawling coming on is he getting the baubles off the tree, Faith asks if she can touch them which is sweet.

Sam2008
How is Amy doing moving around? Not to long till mumber 2 can't believe how quick it has gone.

Sorry if i've missed you.
Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

liz - are you late night shopping in ipswich?  i'm planning to go too, so maybe we could meet up or something?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck today Rachel, thinking of you hun and hoping and praying that it all goes well and all of your hard work and early mornings are well worth it


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Good luck Rachel sending tons of


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I read this and thought of Loui, her husband, the poor soldier who took his life last week and all of our other boys who are not going to home this Christmas 

_ITS CHRISTMAS DAY ALL IS SECURE

TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
HE LIVED ALL ALONE
IN A ONE BEDROOM HOUSE MADE OF PLASTER AND STONE
I HAD COME DOWN THE CHIMNEY WITH PRESENTS TO GIVE
AND TO SEE JUST WHO IN THIS HOME DID LIVE

I LOOKED ALL ABOUT A STRANGE SIGHT I DID SEE
NO TINSEL NO PRESENTS NOT EVEN A TREE
NO STOCKING BY THE MANTLE JUST BOOTS FILLED WITH SAND
ON THE WALL HUNG PICTURES OF FAR DISTANT LANDS
WITH MEDALS AND BADGES AWARDS OF ALL KINDS
A SOBER THOUGHT CAME THROUGH MY MIND

FOR THIS HOUSE WAS DIFFERENT IT WAS DARK AND DREARY
I FOUND THE HOME OF A SOLDIER ONCE I COULD SEE CLEARLY
THE SOLDIER LAY SLEEPING SILENT ALONE
CURLED UP ON THE FLOOR IN THIS ONE BEDROOM HOME

THE FACE WAS SO GENTLE THE ROOM IN SUCH DISORDER
NOT HOW I PICTURED A LONE BRITISH SOLDIER
WAS THIS THE HERO OF WHOM I'D JUST READ
CURLED UP ON A PONCHO THE FLOOR FOR A BED

I REALISED THE FAMILIES THAT I SAW THIS NIGHT
OWED THEIR LIVES TO THESE SOLDIERS WHO WERE WILLING TO FIGHT
SOON ROUND THE WORLD THE CHILDREN WOULD PLAY
AND GROWNUPS WOULD CELEBRATE A BRIGHT CHRISTMAS DAY

THEY ALL ENJOY FREEDOM EACH MONTH OF THE YEAR
BECAUSE OF THE SOLDIERS LIKE THE ONE LYING HERE
I COULDN'T HELP WONDER HOW MANY ALONE
ON A COLD CHRISTMAS EVE IN A LAND FAR FROM HOME

THE VERY THOUGH BROUGHT A TEAR TO MY EYE
I DROPPED TO MY KNEES AND STARTED TO CRY
THE SOLDIER AWAKENED AND I HEARD A ROUGH VOICE
'SANTA DON'T CRY THIS LIFE IS MY CHOICE
I FIGHT FOR FREEDOM I DON'T ASK FOR MORE
MY LIFE IS MY GOD, MY COUNTRY. MY CORPS'

THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER AND DRIFTED TO SLEEP
I COULDN'T CONTROL IT I CONTINUED TO WEEP

I KEPT WATCH FOR HOURS SO SILENT AND STILL
AND WE BOTH SAT AND SHIVERED FROM THE COLD NIGHTS CHILL
I DIDN'T WANT TO LEAVE ON THAT COLD DARK NIGHT
THIS GUARDIAN OF HONOUR SO WILLING TO FIGHT

THEN THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER WITH A VOICE SOFT AND PURE
WHISPERED 'CARRY ON SANTA ITS CHRISTMAS DAY ALL IS SECURE'
ONE LOOK AT MY WATCH AND I KNEW HE WAS RIGHT
'MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT' _

[Adapted from the original U.S.M.C. Version]

The original version was written by Lance Corporal James M. Schmidt in 1987 under the title "Merry Christmas, My Friend."


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Tricksy, you made me cry   Did anyone see that documentary on the young soldier last night? He was getting in trouble in the UK for fighting after being sent to war, and he said that on one hand he was being commended for being brave and fighting the Taliban, and then next he was being taken to court for standing up for himself. Poor thing.

I am really really sorry I have not been around much - James has just got over chicken pox and now Alex has it   At least they won't get it again and it will be finished with by Christmas (hopefully!)

Louie, I am sorry for not posting sooner, but just seen your post. I am glad you are feeling better now. As everyone says, your feelings are natural as your urge to become a mother is so strong. I desperately hope you get your dream one day soon.

Rachel, good luck today, hope all goes well. There was an article in the London Evening Standard last week about the ARGC, saying how they are number 1 in London and have a greater success rate than anywhere else. Did you see it? Fingers crossed you will be a success story too.

Kitty, how bl**dy annoying to have your appt changed. 

PiePig, loved the pics of Paris - I wanna go! I might steal your idea of late night shopping - I still have loads to get so might pop into Colchester tonight.

Shelley, fab news about Athens - are you going to combine treatment with a little holiday? You could get a ferry from Piraeus, the port which is near Athens, to one of the islands - I did some island hopping when I was younger and it was lovely - would love to go back one day.

Spangle, how are you feeling now?  

Hi to everyone else, sorry but Alex is whingeing, probably feeling sorry for himself. I am looking forward to catching up with you all next week and you never know, I may get round to writing some Christmas cards for you too! Thanks Lisa and Emma for your cards, you are organised!

See you all soon.

Julia xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - wishing you lots of love and luck for today hun           

Tricksy - thank you for that very powerful poem 

Little Mo - glad James is better but sorry about Alex, cant be nice for a baby to have it  

Is there anyone from Ipswich going to Caths next week?

 everyone else


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rachel,good luck today sweet heart.         

hi everyone hope ur all ok.lots of love to u all.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

thanks again for all your good wishes today   . It went OK and I was much calmer before the procedure this time (I think I have the potential to be a real drug addict as I quite like going out under the anaesthetic   ).  They got 3 eggs - I know it is not a lot but it is one more than last time (bear in mind Gidon had warned me I may have none the next time!) so I am trying to keep up my PMA and hoping   that they all fertilize tonight, or at least two of them anyway.  They will make a decision in the morning on what to do about freezing them or not when they know and also rechecked my progesterone levels today although I did not find out the result before we left.

Kitty - sorry to hear your follow up has been postponed   that must be really disappointing for you and I hope they are not making you wait too long before they reschedule it.

Shelley -that is really great news about you going to Serum.  When I was thinking of donor eggs for us (which may still happen) I always thought that Athens would be a great place to go - lots of nice things to do while you are there for tx at the clinic so you can combine a holiday with the trip over as Julia suggested.  Sending you lots of     and hoping that they can come up with a donor for you very soon.  Did you get the forms done OK?

Bhopes - try not to worry to much about that letter from the ISIS   - the reason you can't go from one IVF cycle to the next without a break is that the tx undoubtably messes up your body and it can take a couple of months to get back to normal. I was getting hot flushes and night sweats for two months after my last cycle and it felt like my body took a while to recover.  The size of your follies will surely also depend on what point in your cycle you were as well?  

Loui - you made me smile when you said you think I am keeping calm through all this - I am sure that DH would disagree especially when my progesterone first went up on Sunday as I think I behaved like a mad woman   !  I am having acupuncture again this cycle which I think is helping a bit though, but I also think that being off work is helping with my stress levels. Thanks for your PM the other day - I am about to reply in a mo!

Liz - enjoy your shopping trip tonight.

Lisa - are you feeling better now hun?  The lurgy seems to be getting everyone on here.

Julia - sounds like you have been having a tough time with both boys having chicken pox especially when you haven't been well yourself   .  I didn't see that article you mentioned by the way but I do now have a lot of trust in the ARGC and that whatever happens they will have done their best for me.

Sam2007 - sorry Amy hasn't been well either - hopefully she will be OK now though for Xmas.

Cath - Sorry you were feeling rough all weekend too   - are you feeling better now?  Thanks for the directions to your place - I am really looking forward to next week. Any more news on the potential house swap?

Rivka - Thank you for your words about the FET - you are right to remind me of my own advice!  Seriously though it is more having to pay for the IVIG again I did not want to do but I guess we will have no choice if it comes to that.  Have you heard any more from your social worker yet?

Tricksy - you sound like you have been keeping busy as usual!  Do you ever get a rest   ? Well done for doing all your Xmas shopping too - I finished mine on Monday - it was nice taking my time about it this year (while awaiting around for all my blood tests) rather than leaving half of it to Xmas eve in previous years.

Spangle - how are you doing?  

Emma - what is the latest on DH's back?  Is he OK now?

Cleo - has the good news sunk in yet?

Well I think that is everyone but hello to anyone I have missed - I blame the anaesthetic!  I'll be back on tomorrow to let you know how our embies get on.

Lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - 3 eggs is fantastic after last time, and Gidon's concerns. Will be   for lots of action in the lab of love tonight.   

Sorry, no time for personals - partly as sitting down for more than 5 mins means I can't walk for half an hour. My back went good and proper the other day which is making life really difficult. Desperately trying to make chocolate (now I've stopped coughing) and get the house tidy for the viewing on Sunday. Nightmare. 

Will come back properly from work in the morning.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Well i still have my lurgee    still been going into work though at least i had my day off today which was nice,  DH has sold his van though so i'm having to borrow my Mum's car at the moment during the week for work until he can get another car so its a bit of a pain.
Just think girls.........two weeks today we'll all be lying around stuffed with our Chrimbo dinners

Rachel - Well done hun, glad it all went well and 3 eggs is great hun i'll be   for good news from the clinic now for you   just think no more early mornings on the train for a while after ET  

Cath - Ohhhhh Cath your poor back hope your feeling better soon hun    Good luck for the viewings on Sunday i'm keeping everything crossed for you 

Julia - I'm sorry that Alex has got chicken pox poor little thing it must be really horrible for him   

Kitty - sorry about your appointment getting cancelled what a pain!  

Liz - Hope you had a good time shopping tonight and got it all done, have you spoilt Faith?

Debs - Hows the d/regging going are you feeling any better now?

Tricksy - Loved the poem very emotional   I must get in touch with the Pilates ladies soon, hows it going still good?

Spangle - Hope you ok and recovering  

Loui,Cleo,Shelley,Bhopes,Rivka - Hope to see you all soon

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all,

Tricksy that poem was very moving.

Rachel Glad ec went ok.   they're getting jiggy!

Cath Hope back is better soon.

Piepig hope you had a good time in paris.

Bhopes my body is coming down from all the drugs. It truly seems to mess up your whole system. Hope things go ok for you.

Little mo hope alex is ok Poor little man.

loui hope you're ok. Been thinking about you alot after your sad post. 

Spangle hope you're ok

Sounds like everyone is getting on well with their xmas shopping. I know i'll be getting in a panic soon. Really busy at work etc.

Love and hugs to everyone i've missed.

My app is next wed now but i thought about cancelling it but then decided i will go, think about things, and then start fresh in my mind in 2009. I'll prob change my mind again in a few days. Right now i'm off to try the non tx method of fertility.  Prob no hope but my dh is happier!    (too much info!!!)

Lots of love kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi.

could i pls have some addresses for crimbo cards.and cath need ur address for next week.

kitty,hope u had fun lastnite.x

rachel,hope u get good news today and they go back vrery soon.x

debs,hi sweetie how r things going for u not long now till u start stimming.hope ur comong next week.xx

hi everyone else catch up properly soon.xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel - welldone on the 3 eggs, hope there was a lot of action last night and you get some good news on the number of embies thsi morning.  when will they go back in?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Real quickie as I'm at work

Rachel I'm so pleased you got 3 eggs, fingers crossed they got down and dirty last night (like Kitty   ) and you get good news this morning xx 

Shell - I'm taking most of my cards for you guys next week to Caths. I have sent a few if I am not sure if the girls are coming or not.

Liz - I need you address please hun xx

Gotta dash, lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx

Blimey isn't it cold this morning     it was -3 down the fields!!!!! Poor Cropi's tail was frozen stiff with ice


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - thats great news on your eggs hun   hope you get some good news today


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
it's a bit of sad     news from me I am afraid as only 1 of our three eggs fertilized - I know it was a bit naive of me but our fertilzation rate has always been really high in the past so this came as a bit of a shock when the embryologist phoned this morning.  She tried to be positive and said it only takes one, which I know is true, but it really doesn't leave any room for anything else to go wrong now.  I guess we'll know more when tomorrow when I know how it gets on tonight but I am not holding out much hope now and have felt a bit low all morning.  I think with one embie they wont risk freezing it and as I was sent home with a lovely box of cyclogest yesterday I have asked the embryologist to find out if I should go on Gestone to ensure proper luteal support given the progesterone issue and she said she will call back about that when she has spoke to one of the doctors.  Bizarrely they are still talking of a day three transfer which will be Sunday (if it survives that long) which I guess is to get a better indication of the quality but I will know for certain in the morning.
Anyway will keep you all posted tomorrow and am praying for a miracle that this works out     ,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

ps Debs - I realised I forgot to ask how you were doing in my post yesterday?  I hope all is OK for you and that you're not still sufferring too much with the down reggging


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Rachel

Just popped in for a catch up and saw your news.  Its only takes 1 so Im getting everything crossed that it grows stronger and stronger xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rachel - oh honey, I'm so sorry but as the embryologist has said it only takes the one.  If they're still giving you the next set of drugs I would guess that they want to go to ET.  So keep up with those positive vibes                         
You've been so brave and done so well this far - keep being strong.            

Bx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Rachel -   for the disappointment, but   v much for this embie to go stronger and be put back in mummy    I know it is a worrying time for you but it does only take one. Will be thinking of you this weekend


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Rachel - sending you loads and loads of        and     let it be a little fighter and back where the little one belongs ASAP


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - it's got to be a real fighter - I'm thinking of you so much.          

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rachel -             Thinking of you


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm thinking about going shopping somewhere different to Colchester - what's Norwich like - is it bigger/better etc? Would it be better to go by train or drive? And if so, for either option where do I want to head towards when there?

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - one is all it takes sometimes and with all the other protocols tyou're on to support a pregnancy there's still plenty of hope. Will keep   for you.

Loui - Norwich is supposed to be good though my mum didn't like it and said the different shopping centres are a bit too spread out so she had to walk a lot. Can't remember the names of any of the centres though they'll probably be well signposted. One of them is being advertised on the tv a lot at the moment. Otherwise there's Chelmsford which is a lot closer, or Cambridge which is lovely but a bit farther. 

Tricksy - I don't envy you going to the stables in this weather. Far too cold.

Julia - poor little Alex, that can't be nice being so ill at his age. How are you and dh coping with it?

Rivka - how's things with you? Any news from the social worker? Ta for keeping that paper for me. I'd forgotten they'd even been there on Weds. 

Debs - not long till you start stimming now - hope the side effects aren't too bad. 

Shelley - how are you doing? Work must be really hectic at the moment. 

Loui - how are you feeling this week? Hope your last day at work went ok. 

If you, and Rachel and anyone else who has dogs, want to come over earlier on Weds and walk the dogs before it gets dark you're more than welcome. There's plenty of room for them all to play in the garden and wear themselves out as well. Or I could meet you in town somewhere if you'd rather not bring the dogs here with so many people. 

Em - are you coming Weds? I really hope so as I've not seen you in ages. 

Kitty - hope you had fun the other night  

Magic/Sooty - hope you're not suffering too much from morning sickness etc. 

Cleo - hope you're ok and that you've been able to relax more since the scan.

Lisa, Liz, Jojo, Bhopes, and anyone else I've forgotten - hello. Hope you're ok. 

Not much going on here. I have one last batch of choc to make this evening ready for the weekend then have to clear up the garage before Sunday. Thankfully my choc party tomorrow cancelled so I have a bit more time and dh can go to the footie. 

Have a good weekend. 

Cathie x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rachel     for good news x

I am sending xmas cards to lisa for those of you going to Caths but don't have any addresses for anyone else. if some of you are seeing each other after caths i could add them in too. 

Have a nice weekend everyone. Out for dinner tom with friends but hope no one tells me the x factor results before i get to watch it. I'm sooo sad aren't I!

Love and hugs kittyx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry girls feel deperately sad tonight, any words of wisdom? x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle -   I can't think of any words of wisdom but I always find either a good sob helps.  Is your dh around to give you a massive hug and talk it through with you?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

rachel -   your embie is a good strong 'un         

spangle -    dunno what to say honey


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG!  Quick update from me girls - we have a 5 cell embie today!  It is such a huge relief I can't describe - I hardly slept last night and had practically given up hope.  I know it is early days still but at least now I feel we are back in with a chance which was much more than yesterday.  ET is tomorrow and we should get more news in the morning on how our embie is doing although I have to go in for an early blood test (to recheck what my progesterone is up to) so won't be able to post till after.   thanks again to you all for thinking of me though - it means such a lot.

Just time for a couple of personals today -

Spangle   - it is so easy to give up hope I know but keep focussed hun and think of your future plans - even yesterday I tried to keep focussed on that we could try donor eggs (not that you need those but YKWIM) and if that doesn't work adopt and that whatever happens this isn't the end of the line.  Are you coming to Cath's on Wednesday - it would be lovely to meet you?

Loui - only one word - Bluewater - the best shopping place which is drivable outside of London - much better than Norwich for shopping in my opinion - if you want directions just text / pm me.

Cath - it is a date for Wednesday - if we can get to ET tomorrow    then I will try to get next week off work so it should be fine to come over early.

Anyway better go, DH is wanting the laptop,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Fab news Rachel!!   What a relief    Hope tomorrow goes well xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel- woo hoo hunny, you have certainly got a little fighter there - sending you massive hugs         

Loui - i looooooveeee norwich for shopping, we tend to drive up as there is a park and ride just on the outskirts of norwich which is brilliant - as Cath said the shops are spread out but there is plenty of them, John Lewis, House of Fraser, a huge Next which i love and two shopping malls, thats not counting all the other shops, try it but allow yourself plenty of time there, hope you go and have fun  

Little Moo moo - thanks for your pm, will reply soon 

Our consultant appointment has been changed to friday and we are now seeing Gideon, think its probably just as well after his support when we popped in about the prolactin, which has gone done by the way   so thats good news.

Cath - yes i hope to be with you weds, debs has offered me a lift - are we bringing food?

Hi to everyone else.

Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - that's fantastic news. WIll keep   for your embie to carry on developing well so you get your bfp. 

Em - Really pleased you're both coming. Some food would be great, think Rivka and Tricksy are bringing tabouleh and tuna salad, Lisa is bringing bread. WOn't need much, except to take the taste of choc away as you will be fed up of it after a little while. Alternatively I could just get some pizza's in. 

Spangle - how are you feeling today? I hope things don't feel so bleak.  

What are you all up to this weekend then? Just back from market where it was freezing. Really not looking forward to going again tomorrow morning but I will wear more layers and make sure I have a chair. All the good work my chiro did this morning has probably been undone now   Have to say what a fab chap he is though. The first one may have been mega gorgeous but this bloke is just nice and puts you at your ease really quickly. The quick muscle rub at the end helped


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

i really am sorry for not posting much. I know i probably sound stupid but i really have found being pg very difficult. Most days i'm in tears and i'm worried all the time. ISIS have been fab. i called Julie yesterday about 3.30 because i had been sobbing on and off all day and she called me back about 4.30. I told her my fears and she said i could go in then for a scan so DH drove me there. we saw our baby again moving about with arms and legs developing. I cried again..... The other baby gave it a really good go but stopped at about 5 and half weeks. Julie said it is starting to collapse now and i may get some bleeding as there is an area next to it that looks like blood. My scan wasn't supposed to be til thursday and DH said we'll still keep the app. I'm also having the growth on my face removed on thursday morning. I also have the lurgy now so feeling crappy.

rachel - that's fab news on your embie hun!! sending you loads of     

Spangle - sending you a huge  

Sorry for no more personals, i will try to post more, but i find myself wandering on to other threads when i do.

Hoping to see many of you on wednesdat if i'm feeling better. Please know i am thinking of you all

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rachel - that's just brill news!  You go girl and bring that embie back on home    Keep those positive thoughts!  Big hugs    

Spangle - am sorry you're feeling low hun.  A good old sob does help, I've had many of them of late!  I know it can't fix anything but it does help.  Try to keep concentrating on you mending and feeling more like yourself again. X  

Cleo - good to see you back on the boards!  That's so good news about bubs growing. Keep that PMA going!  

Loui - Bluewater is my fave shopping tipple - there's a huge John Lewis there.  Norwich we do once now and then I like the old part not the shopping centres.  There's also a new one opened in Cambridge I think, which I was thinking about going to sometime, but don't know what it's like.  Hope you're doing ok? X

Cath - is there anything I can bring on Wed?  X

Hope everyone is well, or getting over this 'ere lurgy. Hasn't it been a horrible day out today?  I'm still suffering with the cold & aches so managed to stay in my PJs all day   

Lots of love & hugs,

Bx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169196.0


----------

